# Post Ur Feelings.



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

Friends Post your feelings. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gifYawn! sanu neend aa rahi hai..... good night.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

my feeling is i want to kick u out of ur sleep  what a thread,dude! ye thread neend me suroo kiya tha ke?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> my feeling is i want to kick u out of ur sleep  what a thread,dude! ye thread neend me suroo kiya tha ke?



hehe  gussa kyon ho rahe ho ???  bore ho raha tha toh ek thread bana dala 
lekin yeh thread bade kaam ka hai


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^no probs  sab apna feelings yahan bolna nahin chahoonga


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2008)

happy loling around


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

aree tooneto mere weak spot pe mara. Mee to sharab peeke usko bhulana chahtha tha.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

am in one of those moods when i'd scribble a stupid poem.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

upset


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

lol I remember a poem from a comic book (manoj comics)
was damn funny in the context but now sounds stupid to me.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

I m f***in bored.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 13, 2008)

@Kenshin - Ditto Experience..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I m f***in bored.


Wow man... good to kno u are f***ing someone


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

K here goes a damn good verses from a lyrics:

						Yesterday, when I was young, 						
						The taste of life was sweet, as rain upon my tongue, 						
						I teased at life, as if it were a foolish game, 						
						The way the evening breeze may tease a candle flame 						

						The thousand dreams I dreamed, the splendid things I planned,  						
						I always built, alas, on weak and shifting sand, 						
						I lived by night, and shunned the naked light of day, 						
						And only now, I see, how the years ran away 						

* 						Yesterday, when I was young, 						
						So many happy songs were waiting to be sung*, 						
						So many wild pleasures lay in store for me, 						
*And so much pain, my dazzled eyes refused to see  						
* 
* 						I ran so fast that time, and youth at last ran out, 						
						I never stopped to think, what life, was all about, 						
* 						And every conversation, I can now recall, 						
						Concerned itself with me, and nothing else at all 						

						Yesterday, the moon was blue, 						
						And every crazy day, brought something new to do, 						
* 						I used my magic age, as if it were a wand, 						
* 						And never saw the worst, and the emptiness beyond 						

						The game of love I played, with arrogance and pride, 						
						And every flame I lit, too quickly, quickly died, 						
						The friends I made, all seemed somehow to drift away, 						
						And only I am left, on stage to end the play 						

* 						There are so many songs in me, that won't be sung, 						
* 						I feel the bitter taste, of tears upon my tongue, 						
						The time has come for me to pay, 						
						For yesterday, when I was young 						


 lol...is this true ? yeah may be =(


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2008)

bored


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

dimag ka dahi ho raha hai... 
PC mein ek RAM ud gai... 
TV tuner card install kiya to pata chala us mein FM radio nahi hai...
PC mein sound nahi aa raha....

Sad


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 14, 2008)

mad dogs barking like hell...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> aree tooneto mere weak spot pe mara.



tabhi to yeh thread banayela hai


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 14, 2008)

I m feeling to bored in offic.e..ee


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

> Yesterday, when I was young,
> The taste of life was sweet, as rain upon my tongue,
> I teased at life, as if it were a foolish game,
> The way the evening breeze may tease a candle flame
> ...



 Name of the song please ?

 Edit:- ok i found this song, YESTERDAY WHEN I WAS YOUNG-Shirley Bassey , thanks T159 for posting this great lyrics.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 14, 2008)

gettin bored at home..
nothing to do..
waiting for clg to start..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 14, 2008)

A soul in tension that's learning to fly
Condition grounded but determined to try
Can't keep my mind from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

enticer86@ Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

smit said:


> Name of the song please ?
> 
> Edit:- ok i found this song, YESTERDAY WHEN I WAS YOUNG-Shirley Bassey , thanks T159 for posting this great lyrics.



Listen to *Roy Clark cover of this song* on youtube, thats the real thing and  better than original one


----------



## blueshift (Jan 14, 2008)

Tommorow their is my class test. I didn't study much but I am still glued to my PC.
_kal jo hoga woh dekha jayega..._


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have  numbness all over my body and feeling very dizzy yaar!yesterday drank 2oo much i think


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

another one (creep by radiohead)

When you were here before, 
Couldn't look you in the eye
* You're just like an angel, 
Your skin makes me cry*

* You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so ****ing special*

* But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here*

I don't care if it hurts, 
* I wanna have control
I want a perfect body 
I want a perfect soul*

I want you to notice 
when I'm not around
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door
She's running out
She run run run run...
run...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 14, 2008)

Tomorrow is paper of english..

Came here to freshen up my mind.. and saw the "My Story" thread of Cool_G5...

Now I am missing *her*. Cant wait to for tomorrow afternoon when I will see her again... (Pity.. Tomorrow is last paper and I wont see her again 4 like 15 days.. )


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 14, 2008)

Kab Meri Board Xam Katham Hogi.. ! ...12th S***....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so friggin' tired after I cleaned my PC insided out. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sad... Missing missing and missing..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

waiting waiting waiting...updating my phone


----------



## blueshift (Jan 15, 2008)

I cheated in test.


----------



## Garbage (Jan 15, 2008)

Feeling like I've won !!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

feeling very good and better now after few days which are miserable and boring


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> waiting waiting waiting...updating my phone



updating Sony k850 ??

mujhe pata hai jab phone update karte tab kaisi feelings hoti hai.. 
dhadkan ruk si jati hai.. lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^^ekdum se 

aur jab woh beech me 2 min ke liye ruk jata hai..to tab..describe karna mushkil hai


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 15, 2008)

sad, upset, gloomy, glum ................etc........


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

why is that ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 15, 2008)

just a personal matter ..........nt worth telling ......


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 15, 2008)

Sad and angry...
 

Feel like running away to the Himalayas..

@Rockstar11: Nice idea for the thread..


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

Err.. guys at least tell why your sad & angry or happy , so other forum members can actually help.


 Always remember " By sharing happiness you increase it, by sharing sorrow you decrease it."


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 15, 2008)

Feeling really hungry ... The damned Dominoes guy promise half an hour or free delivery.Guess what.??I will be saving some money today.! 

@ smit: your siggy is making matters worse for me.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2008)

MysticDews said:


> @Rockstar11: Nice idea for the thread..



thanks 


I'm Feeling Good 
ab mujhe kuch sukoon mil raha hai... music ke sath 

@Kenshin 
congrats yaar nice b'day gift


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2008)

Feeling really hungry


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 17, 2008)

gettin headache


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I m f***in bored.



with close to 8000 post here and dont know how many in other forums, you are the last person who should say this


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

neutral mood
trance feeling


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 17, 2008)

i am tired and bored ...............


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

feeling warm after watching few funny scenes from The Classic and once in a summer


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2008)

messing with sun dth STB and updating its firmware and other tinkering makes me busy in evenings!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

aaj mujhe kisi ko punch maarne ki feeling ho rahi hai.

cadcrazy kithey hai


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2008)

^^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/multiquote_off.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/quote.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/reply.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/misc/im_yahoo.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/report.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/misc/subscribed.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 18, 2008)

f**k Google Ads


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2008)

bored *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

gettin headache


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

had nice sleep, feelin refreshed


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 20, 2008)

*yaaaawwwnn*

gm all


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

bored..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel like i wanna get married
but im too yong
but its not a problem for me if she is ok with it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ nice feeling   lolllzzzz


----------



## Chirag (Jan 20, 2008)

Sh!t bored. phy sucks..


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ I love Physics BTW ...

I am on Netone Dial-up now. I ate up my BSNL Broadband bandwidth LIMIT. Getting IRRITATED....due to slow speed.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 20, 2008)

^^
Phy is jst not my subject. Tried so much.. Not getting a thing..


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ For me Science and Maths are everything...........I am in 9th CBSE btw.

Now switched to OpenDNS in Dial-up........feeling better now because of improved speeds.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats the reason.. I m in 11th.. The real thing starts frm 11th only..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel like somehow i wanna get married by today 12 nt.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I feel like somehow i wanna get married by today 12 nt.



tu tension mat le bhai aaj raat mera avatar free hai.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

@gaurav_indian
are, issese acha tho marna hein
i gave up my feelings


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr



dOm1naTOr said:


> I feel like i wanna get married
> but im too yong
> but its not a problem for me if she is ok with it.



You..you..err....wanna get married???!!!! U know watz d meaning of d word "girl" means!!!...??? oh.. ic..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

I mean.... I hav never seen u with a girl !! and u always finds fault with ma girl..???*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @dOm1naTOr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abey tujhe kaise pata itna kuch dominator ke baare mein?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

totally f**ked up...had a terrible week and now ganguly has been dropped being in such good form...

happens only with us bengalis..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> totally f**ked up...had a terrible week and now ganguly has been dropped being in such good form...
> 
> happens only with us bengalis..



Nation comes first.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

yea it does...and i do support india in everything but its really unfair...cricket more than bringing peaple together are more into creating regionalistic issues...


----------



## Garbage (Jan 20, 2008)

Feeling.. I MUST feel something !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yea it does...and i do support india in everything but its really unfair...cricket more than bringing peaple together are more into creating regionalistic issues...



Manoj Tewari is the next Ganguly.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi mar jawa gud khaa ke ... raam kasam


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^^good joke... even after being the highest run scorer in ranji last year..raina,badrinath,piyush,jaffer,rohit get the nod ahead of him..

wat bout ranadeb bose??highest wicket taker in ranji..praveen kumar goes ahead... dnt tell me theres nothing cooking...

neways i dnt think this is the right thread for all these...carry on...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> hi mar jawa gud khaa ke ... raam kasam



marna hi hai toh gud kyu waste karke jaa raha hai halkat  



amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^good joke... even after being the highest run scorer in ranji last year..raina,badrinath,piyush,jaffer,rohit get the nod ahead of him..
> 
> wat bout ranadeb bose??highest wicket taker in ranji..praveen kumar goes ahead... dnt tell me theres nothing cooking...
> 
> neways i dnt think this is the right thread for all these...carry on...



tu mere pe kyu gussa ho raha hai tu bhi sharad powar ka putla jala jaake.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 20, 2008)

Gaurav_Indian: Why are you so funny?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

gussa kaha ho raha hoon..aur utna mota putla jalake straw waste nahi karna chahta...woh straw dhoni ke bhyass ko khilau to zyada doodh dega...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Gaurav_Indian: Why are you so funny?



tehkikaat jaari hai .... 



amd64_man2005 said:


> gussa kaha ho raha hoon..aur utna mota putla jalake straw waste nahi karna chahta...woh straw dhoni ke bhyass ko khilau to zyada doodh dega...



toh laxman shivaramakrishnan ka jala le kharcha kam aayega.Woh bhi BCCI ka commentator hai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

tu jake apne piggy ko khila..use bhukh lagi hai..mujhe kaise ghur ghur ke dekh raha hai..kya yaar..tere pig ko forum etiquette kyun nahi sikhata...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> tu jake apne piggy ko khila..use bhukh lagi hai..mujhe kaise ghur ghur ke dekh raha hai..kya yaar..tere pig ko forum etiquette kyun nahi sikhata...



abey lol shayad tune theek se para nahi mere username ke neeche kya likha hai its a mirror,mujhe nahi pata tha tu pig jaisa dikhta hai jara screenshot toh dikha de humko.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

@gaurav
u are as cute as ur avatar. 

i can see u blinkin ur eyes


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @gaurav
> u are as cute as ur avatar.
> 
> i can see u blinkin ur eyes


Tu ne bhi nahi para? 
Mere username ke neeche dekh kya likha hai?
Sab pigs hai kya yahan?


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 20, 2008)

u also look at ur avatar, dont u?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Tu nahi bhi nahi para?
> Mere username ke neeche dekh kya likha hai?
> Sab pigs hai kya yahan?



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
happy loling around


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> u also look at ur avatar, dont u?



yeh tum logon ke liye mirror lagayelaa hai.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

The Human's life is so limited. The current society has set a rule.. which all the people wont recognize.. if u can think for while, u may figure it out... If one can break that set of rules, he can be the king of the kings.. all it needs is dedication and hardwork.. whats the rule?

Here it is:

Learn, Earn and Get Burned..

This is my feeling and thought.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> The Human's life is so limited. The current society has set a rule.. which all the people wont recognize.. if u can think for while, u may figure it out... If one can break that set of rules, he can be the king of the kings.. all it needs is dedication and hardwork.. whats the rule?
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



Thread to tune jyada seriously le liya hai.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel Bore


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Thread to tune jyada seriously le liya hai.



Yup, i'm really serious about that... i didnt even laugh after seeing ur avatar..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Yup, i'm really serious about that... i didnt even laugh after seeing ur avatar..



its means you are really a serious personality.Mirror doesnt lie.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

kpmsivachand said:


> I feel Bore



jake MTV dekho


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> its means you are really a serious personality.Mirror doesnt lie.


 
lol


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

he he anyway the thread is funky...


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> jake MTV dekho


 
I didn't get u


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 20, 2008)

he says watch some chicks in MTV


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> he says watch some chicks in MTV



no chicks wicks dekhna tumhara kaam hai ,rockstar is talking about MTV roadies.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> jake MTV dekho


 
No need to watch


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

phir jake cartoon network dekho...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2008)

i am feeling light headed ...........jis thread me gaurav bhai ki entry ho ...     waha koi serious kaise reh sakta hai ..........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2008)

Feeling really hungry...... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

stand in frnt of a restaurant and take in the "hawa"...u have so many choices and u dnt have to pay a thing..


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

trance


----------



## blueshift (Jan 21, 2008)

ambient


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> no chicks wicks dekhna tumhara kaam hai ,rockstar is talking about MTV roadies.



roadies or rowdies ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good morning all *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/57.gif Chai with Digit forum *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/57.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^abhi utha kya?now it is 11:15!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

I feel bored at this forum 2day morning.......... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 21, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Good morning all *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/57.gif Chai with Digit forum *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/57.gif



dude.. when did u sleep ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^abhi utha kya?now it is 11:15!





Gigacore said:


> dude.. when did u sleep ?




nah..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif  subah 8:30 ko utha.... raat ko 4:00 baje soya tha....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## krates (Jan 21, 2008)

amazed by the question 

god ko kisne banaya ???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif kabse ek thread bana raha tha baad mein pata chala pehle se hi kisi ne post kar diya hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


----------



## Chirag (Jan 21, 2008)

@krates - Human


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

sleepy... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 21, 2008)

i love sharon....but she doesnt know me *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2008)

i love liz hurleys grandmoms granddaughter..shes awesum man


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

i love green 

hahaha

Achieved something, sense of content

mad ads

Make Friends in Private

.NET Books

Handheld Dtmf Decoder


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

*25kg*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

I slept 2day evening at 5pm nd now woke up on 11pm.[i first thought iw was morning]. 
it sucks...now ive to sleep again to be 2moro morning
And maybe if i sleep again, probably ill get up on 2moro noon. Whats up with these days. these the problem on vacassion.

On college days, im getting enuf selep on classrooms. now im feeling some kinda dizzy.
ill try if those downloaded things ll help me


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ yeah, its true u dude  ......our classroom napping is better than sitting at home


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

oh, nd i didn't mean it. Actually sleeping at home is better than sleeping at class. At least we can do a pee whenever we wanted


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 22, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Chirag (Jan 22, 2008)

M in phy class.. Phy sucks..

@T159 - Well give direct link to sites. Its illegal to make ppl click this way..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2008)

waiting...... waiting......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2008)

Chirag said:


> M in phy class.. Phy sucks..
> 
> @T159 - Well give direct link to sites. Its illegal to make ppl click this way..


those are the ad links given in digitforum adsense madsense 

I am in no way advertising them...lol

And *physics rocks if u know wat book to refer*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2008)

super turbo charged ...... hopes to be sitting on pc for whole night , playing Hl2


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm really sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif Zzzzz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

GM all *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/57.gif
had nice sleep, feeling refreshed.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Chirag (Jan 23, 2008)

@T159 - Suggest some. I got phy book by K.A Tsokos.

Next class is physics.. *_Curses_*


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @T159 - Suggest some. I got phy book by K.A Tsokos.
> 
> Next class is physics.. *_Curses_*





University Physics - Young and Freedman
Resnik Halliday
Advanced level physics - Cambridge University Press
You will enjoy reading physics, you can easily relate things to actual day to day phenomenon and some mystery stuffs(will be disclosed in these books)

Last one is a kinda practice and experiment book so thats to be read last.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

Man tu talbat, tu man talbat


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2008)

sleepy...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2008)

aaj kisi ko do char ghuse lagane ki feeling ho rahi hai   
pura mood bigad diya... 
sad  and angry .....


----------



## blueshift (Jan 24, 2008)

I want to go home...!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

Thinking to taking break from digit forum for 1 week


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2008)

^..and feels home after the 2 day ban 8)


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2008)

..Bored


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 24, 2008)

It's so cold here.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

lol...lolololololololololollololololololol


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Next class is physics.. *Curses*


Physics is the most interesting subject, next only to Maths. 
Me is feeling happy after watching TZP.A very nice muvee.!!


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

i want to fly on a glider.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 25, 2008)

@virus_killer
just tell dad that uve prooved practically the saying 'u can't change ur fate' nd show him the proof[ur result]
Or take ur dad for 'Tare Zameen Pe' before showing those results


----------



## Chirag (Jan 25, 2008)

@shady - Oh well maths I used to love then hate, then came in 11th and new teacher came.. again started loving and now he changed so again hating.

Well phy in IB is hard.. You got freaking 3 papers of Phy..

@topic - We all shouting for a free class (Business Class).


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 25, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> take ur dad for 'Tare Zameen Pe' before showing those results




+1  yeh bada mast idea rehna ka..    ek aur movie hai "Kabhi Haan Kabhi Naa" (SRK) 

@virus_killer 
show him the ur result..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW .. what a day , ummmm listening to sufi music


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 25, 2008)

^^^  sufi music.. wooooooow 
which songs????


----------



## Chirag (Jan 25, 2008)

Bunking.. Feels guilty but burdenfree..


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

had chat with fren, feelin good


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 26, 2008)

Just woke up ( Played Soul Reaver all night..)..hehe... M in fever... (Not Loveria.. Just real fever..)

Its vacations in college so m missing my friends so much.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Man tu talbat, tu man talbat



yeh kya tabla baja raha hai yahan


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2008)

^^^^ 
 

------------------------------------------------
Thukrao Chahe Pyar Karo Me Nashe mei hoon *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn happy.
Am feelin' way too damn good... lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Damn happy.
> Am feelin' way too damn good... lol


aisa kya ho gaya?shaadi pakki ho gayi kya?
rockstar ko congrats karo iski toh pakki ho gayi hai.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 26, 2008)

feeling very sad and lonely today ...wish if my sweet heart with me aur ek jaado ki jhappi ..sabb gayaab 

but thats not possible


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Damn happy.
> Am feelin' way too damn good... lol





gaurav_indian said:


> aisa kya ho gaya?shaadi pakki ho gayi kya?
> rockstar ko congrats karo iski toh pakki ho gayi hai.




lagta hai usko GF ne haan bol diya   

gaurav_indian abey kya meri pakki ho gayi????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> lagta hai usko GF ne haan bol diya
> 
> gaurav_indian abey kya meri pakki ho gayi????



woh tune bataya toh tha doodhwale se deal pakki ho gayi hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 26, 2008)

Feeling good (after playing GOW)

@Gaurav_Indian: I hate piracy.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 26, 2008)

^  porky u r funny


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Feeling good (after playing GOW)
> 
> @Gaurav_Indian: I hate piracy.



I hate piracy from the bottom of my neighbour's heart.



nish_higher said:


> ^  porky u r funny



are you from mars?  oho yeh toh wahi behan ji hai jinki picture mars mein mili hai?behan ji kapde toh pehan leti.

*blog.vaneetaggarwal.com/2008/01/mystery-women-on-mars.html


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 26, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I hate piracy from the bottom of my neighbour's heart.



ur neighbour must be a chick 
*media.nasaexplores.com/lessons/02-030/images/chicken_(p).gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

Feeling like gaurav ke avatar waale pig ke saare daant tod du ek hi ghusand me:mad


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Feeling like gaurav ke avatar waale pig ke saare daant tod du ek hi ghusand me:mad



abey mera avatar mein toh mirror hai iska matlab tu pig jaisa dikhta hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

^^
old joke yaar
apni ye pic 5MP cam se li thi kya


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> old joke yaar
> apni ye pic 5MP cam se li thi kya



its not a joke its a reality,tum log mere username ke neeche kya likha hai woh toh read karte nahi ho  isliye batana parta hai,waise joke bhi mera hi banaya hua hai  hehe aur meri nahi teri pic bol,monitor ke itne pass baitha hoga tabhi 5MP camera jaisi pic lag rahi hai tujhe


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

^^
grrrrrrrr:mad
bahut bol rahe ho uncle


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 26, 2008)

lolololololololol......!

its not me on mars.wo to ladki hai yar.i've seen her running naked here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> lolololololololol......!
> 
> its not me on mars.wo to ladki hai yar.i've seen her running naked here



usko dekhta hi rahega ya kuch karega bhi?population increase kar yaar mars pe.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats the cost of ticket to MARS???

And gaurav phir se mirror mirror chillane lage hein. Had hoti hein yaar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Whats the cost of ticket to MARS???
> 
> And gaurav phir se mirror mirror chillane lage hein. Had hoti hein yaar



kya karu koi username ke neeche likha hua read hi nahi karta.Dont mess with my avatar.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2008)

headache.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> headache.



tablaa bajata rahega toh yehi hona hai


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 26, 2008)

erotic


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2008)

Feeling Bored*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> aisa kya ho gaya?shaadi pakki ho gayi kya?



I don't have a gf yet lekin the person i luv visited my home today 




Rockstar11 said:


> lagta hai usko GF ne haan bol diya



Haan bolti to main online kyu aata? uske saath ghoom na raha hota?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Haan bolti to main online kyu aata? uske saath ghoom na raha hota?




hmm...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif iska matlab koi to hai....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> hmm...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif iska matlab koi to hai....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



sab teri tarah toh hai nahi


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 27, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> hmm...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif iska matlab koi to hai....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



Wahi na.. diplomatic babes and stupid guys. Isliye main bechara....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

angry  
aaj Bsnl dataone ki speed slow hai 
aur upar se mera pc hang ho raha hai... i have only 256 ram in my pc ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 29, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Wahi na.. diplomatic babes and stupid guys. Isliye main bechara....


 
Tu akela nahin hai 

Is forum mein bahut saree hai...

aur bahut saree aise bhi hai jinke pass koi nahin hai lekin daavee bahut karte hai...


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> Tu akela nahin hai
> 
> Is forum mein bahut saree hai...
> 
> aur bahut saree aise bhi hai jinke pass koi nahin hai lekin daavee bahut karte hai...



 Really?? Personally I believ _ki kuch ho to showoff nahi karna chahiye- duniya ki buri nazar se bacho_


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy ,Just got a new seagate SATA-III 160 GiB Hdd!   for *Rs1700*/- 
icing on the cake is i got a 128MB DDR400 to add on to my puny  256MB DDR400.though I didnt bought this RAM,it is free for me to use!so now system is real fast with 384MB RAM!(Yeah,I use Debian Linux,384MB RAM in Linux=2GB of RAM in vista!hehe!)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bechain 
mujhe ek album ke songs sun ne hai..... aur nahi mil rahe... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79271


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Sad
Me Hungry, but Lazy to cook


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tired too much , now will sleep // 

iam going to turn off my self myself for 7 hours from now on  ...good night to all


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

Got brian lara cricket 2005, im veryyyyy happy.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ LOL y do u get it if u have Brian lara cricket 2007 ??? 
strange guy 

btw i am feeling bored


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Bechain
> mujhe ek album ke songs sun ne hai..... aur nahi mil rahe...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79271



Try Esnips.com



Harry Potter said:


> ^^
> btw i am feeling bored



Allle alle... hari puttar is getting bored??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ thanks for the link.. try karta hoon... lekin pehle kuch khana padega... 
Me Hungry..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hungry Kya?
Domino's khaa


_PS: Pizza nahi khana, simply Domino's kha...._


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 30, 2008)

feel like upgrading


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

abey harry,BLIC 05 is the best cricket game i have played till the date.BLIC 07 is good but not the best.classc matches rokk in blic05.

Im suffering from fever


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ yep BL cricket 2005 rocks..
Im Happy 
Playing Yahoo pool online with friend


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2008)

im sleepy.... 
good night to all


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 2, 2008)

using axe deo since 5 yrs! still awaiting 'the axe effect'


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ lol 
im happy  
kai saalon baad phir se Gajar ka halwa khane ko mila


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

im happy.got ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4!!!!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm sad


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

^ wot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> i'm sad



why sad????


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 2, 2008)

the night is still cold and young.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

happy again!!!
got CS!!


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 2, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> the night is still cold and young.



...And lonely....


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

As always i'am serious


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 3, 2008)

Angry


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

irritated :h


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol


When i'am here even laughing is not allowed and you are loling.
Biggest offence


----------



## Chirag (Feb 3, 2008)

Physics exam on Tuesday..Don't know anything.. Fail.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Had a breakup



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

Bored.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Bored.




Same here.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm sad


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 3, 2008)

feelin great..SP1 is coming


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 3, 2008)

feeling nuckin futs....ive to complete my records by tomorrow.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

enjoyed the day, now glued to net.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

Relaxing........ with Karunesh Music.....


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

Down with cold & fever 

Also trying kubuntu


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 4, 2008)

Feeling bucking fored!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 4, 2008)

Physics and Maths exam together.. I m failling..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

job or exam-a big dilemma 
hopes for exams may be?


----------



## Chirag (Feb 4, 2008)

^^
No hopes when u don't know a thing abt topics that gonna come in exam..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bored.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 5, 2008)

narangz said:


> Down with cold & fever



Me too.

Also fed up with the slow speeds of my lappy in Vista. Gonna revert back to XP+Ubuntu.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 5, 2008)

xam on ahead ! so feeling shitzz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2008)

crying....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 6, 2008)

from this topic i can make out world is a sad place to be in


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif sleepy and thinking...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

prakash gotta brand n00 habit babey 8) 

 taking whisky


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

just thinking bout the party that i've to attend in the evening.maybe i cud watch a movie b4 the party.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2008)

Feeling very sleepy,but can't sleep coz i have to study for sometime. 
Bye


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

ricochet


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Excited.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

driven 200kms  exhausted esp ur fatty! and fit into a maruti


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 10, 2008)

feelin bored ! ... caz no one is online !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 10, 2008)

saraswati puja tomorrow..in the festive mood...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

^^yep 
Vashant Panchami


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 10, 2008)

^^
kal chutti hai kya??


----------



## Garbage (Feb 10, 2008)

about to complete project before time...

So,... RELAX !!!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> kal chutti hai kya??



Even I wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

i am currently worried..why..?coz i have consumed around 0.091GB of bandwidth in 2 days..i have just got the Dataone 1 GB 250 no nighttime UL plan and within 2 days just for browsing i have consumed around 0.091 GB.. How to manage 1GB for the whole month..?


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2008)

Confused between Dell 1525 or 1420!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 10, 2008)

someone tell me if it is a holiday tmrw or not??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2008)

Bored Again.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

I think its not a holiday tomorrow. Atleast not in my college.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> kal chutti hai kya??



don't know..


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> *i28.tinypic.com/2rhts9z.png


LOL


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2008)

laugh out loud 
Breaking News - Aajtak ( Must See This!)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80070


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

very happy  8) I am surprised to know that my sata 80GB hdd which failed still got warranty whaow!a real surprise,I am getting replacement within 5days as per sea care ppl in Ernakulam 8)


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 11, 2008)

Headache


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2008)

feeling excited!!!!
will setup SLI 2day

Edit:SLIed.Will try crysis!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

Worried...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

* Tonight I lack the strength to even move
When you walked and watched me die
But I know this is harder for you
For love
To lay you down
Yeah come on

And I am not alone

The road ahead is lined with broken dreams
So walk 
Yeah walk on by
And I fail to give you everything you need
For the fears behind your eyes
When I can feel*


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 12, 2008)

from where did u copied those lines? they are awsesome


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 12, 2008)

m happy..! people like my work


----------



## Chirag (Feb 12, 2008)

Parent's anniv. tomo.. Thinking what shld i do !!


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> from where did u copied those lines? they are awsesome


Alright by Pilot Speed , song is awesome too 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=738368&postcount=22


----------



## vish786 (Feb 13, 2008)

wtf @3.15  i'm not getting any sleep... feeling fresh as i have taken some bath.... am I too having insomnia like Norton in Fight club


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

sleepy...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif
good night


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 13, 2008)

thinkin bout how i ill proposed her lolz.. nd havin tenz of my xam.. ...


----------



## narangz (Feb 13, 2008)

Fed up of cold & cough  



Rockstar11 said:


> sleepy...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif
> good night



Good Night? Abhe kya US mein hai kya? Subak ke 8 baje Good Night 



praka123 said:


> very happy  8) I am surprised to know that my sata 80GB hdd which failed still got warranty whaow!a real surprise,I am getting replacement within 5days as per sea care ppl in Ernakulam 8)



Haha... 

Yeah even I am impressed by their service. Changed it in flat 7 days(which includes Saturday & Sunday) Got an SMS while gave it for replacement that they have received my drive & when the replacement was ready


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^yeah got an sms from sea care(seagate)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

not so good,a friend is going to get shock of his life tomorrow(but he deserves it).


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> Fed up of cold & cough
> Good Night? Abhe kya US mein hai kya? Subak ke 8 baje Good Night



Gaao miya malhaar ya bhimpalasi TOREX cough syrup hai to alvida khaasi 
abey tu TOREX ke do ghut laga  phir dekh 

haha mera ek paau US mein aur ek Paau India mein rehta hai  

chalo mein chala dandiya mein.. raat ko milenge.. bhai log


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2008)

Frustrated...........grrrrrrrrrrrr..........cudnt install mac4lin on my ubuntu properly
Happy n excited...MY 80 GB PS3 coming tmrw


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Headache


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 14, 2008)

*looks into the abyss* the night is still young and dark.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2008)

reverberation


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Why don't BSNL guys make their Night Unlimited from 1am to 7am. This will be a lot better. Tomorrow I've my exam and I am waiting for the clock to hit 2.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Why don't BSNL guys make their Night Unlimited from 1am to 7am. This will be a lot better. Tomorrow I've my exam and I am waiting for the clock to hit 2.....



 
bahot jyada mang rahe ho bhai..... Night Unlimited  10pm to 8am hona chahiye..


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> bahot jyada mang rahe ho bhai..... Night Unlimited  10pm to 8am hona chahiye..


Hona toh 2mbps UNLIMITED chahiye.........magar 10pm se 8am aur 2mbps UL dono hi nahi ho sakte...........

kum se kum 1am se 7am toh kar hi sakte hai ye BSNL waale.........

Home 1000 waalo ko thode extra features milne chahiye. Sirf aur sirf 2.5GB zyaada milta hai hume H500 se........agar H500 waalo k liye nahi kar sakte.....kum se kum humaare liye toh kar do.........


Edit: Do baj gaye........


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2008)

Thinking abt my school principal and thanking him in my mind for arranging our farewell today  PS: i am a 12th student
.man today my frnds will create havoc during the farewell program.they hav planned 2 break school furniture 

And propose girls of 11th


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

@ gagandeep
 tum bhi Home 1000 wale ho??? 
yaha bhi Home 1000 ka pilan lagaya hai...
hmm.. yes Home 1000 waalo ko thode extra features milne hi chahiye....
MTNL wale 12 am to 8 am de sakte hai to BSNL kyun nahi?


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> And propose girls of 11th


Whats the use now??......tomorrow will be your last day in the school.........

Our farewell to the Class 12th students was very nice this year........

Edit: By tomorrow I mean today.......


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Whats the use now??......tomorrow will be your last day in the school.........
> 
> Our farewell to the Class 12th students was very nice this year........



mujhe koi tension thodi hai coz i dont hav any gf .those guys r very xpert in those stuffs.they wil come 2 the school gate evryday for just a glimpse


----------



## blueshift (Feb 14, 2008)

Beat de ones who r in red.
Eat de roses tht u c.
Trash de gifts tht u get.
Kill de stupid cupid.
Just f¤k nd run today.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Raat ko Downloading k waqt Windows ne Automatic Update download kar li and restart ho gaya.........saari raat bus 300MB hi download kar paaya 

BTW Paper was good


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

bored..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2008)

exams nearing.gotta study


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> exams nearing.gotta study


Mere toh already shuru ho chuke........... Agle saal 10th hai........10th mein parents ki taraf se pressure hoga padhne ka........ye aakhri saal tha mauj-masti ka


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 14, 2008)

I finished my exam portion yesterday   
only hindi ke 2chapters baki hai 
exams will start on 1st march.......

feeling relaxed about exams.
I dont want to lose my first rank............................


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> I finished my exam portion yesterday
> only hindi ke 2chapters baki hai
> exams will start on 1st march.......
> 
> ...


Dude.....Who cares about rank?? I don't care.....Even though I also top.....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

^its time to stop ranking in schools upto +2  grading system is better.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

^^the Malayali philosopher


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

Me broken.....


All frnds accompany us upto end of life....????

But not necessary all frnds... But atleast our very close ones... But When i feel that too its impossible.. I was broken....
 (


----------



## Pat (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Happens to everybody mate..Accept it and move on with life..you will prolly make even better friends in future


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ Thank u PAT! ....
The very first time in my life... i feeel like broken....


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 15, 2008)

Am damn angry with racism, religionism and stuff..


Was cheking out a simple VDO at youtube... untill i cheked the comments in that awesome song...

Ignore the first 30-40 comments and then read, if u wanna boil your blood with some cheap comedy!

*www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?al...&fromurl=/watch?v=HFWjpYbLTjc&feature=related


----------



## hullap (Feb 15, 2008)

Mad about xams


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 15, 2008)

Very Happy 
Result for our last sem came today and I Scored 78% in my End Semester Exams.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

*feels like this thread to be locked.*
*ppl who wants to write their feelings should start the habit of diary writing daily *


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Very Unhappy.
My 3rd sem results came out and I got 53%. The lowest in class maybe.
But I am happy that I got no KTs.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

*It takes the most distant course
To come nearest to yourself
And the training is as its most intricate
When it leads to the utter simplicity of a tune
We have to knock at every unsung door
To finally come to our own
To find ourselves

It take the most distant course
To arrive at the place where one started
It is the final climb
To arrive at absolute pastoral beauty
We have to got through every illusionary dream
To finally come to our own door
To our own field

It takes the most distant course
To arrive at the place one misses most*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2008)

feels like....sabkuch bhula dena chahta hoon......  
Internet, MSN, Yahoo, Digit forums..... everything.....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2008)

My feeling today is "I am Sick". Hence at home.


----------



## Pat (Feb 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> feels like....sabkuch bhula dena chahta hoon......
> Internet, MSN, Yahoo, Digit forums..... everything.....



kya hua bhai ? Itna udaas kyu sound kar raha hai ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> kya hua bhai ? Itna udaas kyu sound kar raha hai ?



Never trust someone over the internet.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif 
chahe woh love ho ya friendship... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Never trust someone over the internet.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> chahe woh love ho ya friendship... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


lol...hope u never read the net EULA


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol...hope u never read the net EULA



EULA?? bole toh?  
End User License Agreement?????


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> EULA?? bole toh?
> End User License Agreement?????


yup, even the life is a EULA


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> *It takes the most distant course
> To come nearest to yourself
> And the training is as its most intricate
> When it leads to the utter simplicity of a tune
> ...



lovely, i must say.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

just tried vmware  server on cousin's ubuntu gutsy - fatal error module "vmnet" is missing.left the thing there itself.it happenes to be that vmware-kernel-modules-2.6.22-386 misses vmware specific modules for this kernel  have to compile the kernel module 

now mourning session is going on 

I know it is weird to post here  but 8)


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Never trust someone over the internet.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> chahe woh love ho ya friendship... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


 
kya huwa re ??? kyu aishe bol raha hai ??


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

got my seagate hdd replaced


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

^^congrats


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy that my frnd understood me....




praka123 said:


> *feels like this thread to be locked.*



I felt little light after sharing....

So no necessary of locking this thread...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> I felt little light after sharing....
> 
> So no necessary of locking this thread...



+10000000   yup 

sleepy..


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2008)

mournful mood 
some bastard ran over by a puppy.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 18, 2008)

damn my teeth is paining


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2008)

Getting irritated............Not able to solve the last level of
Krypton - Online Treasure hunt....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

ma eyes have started watering....i gonna fall asleep on ma table


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

WWE PC game khel ne ko Dil chahta hai....  but koi new WWE PC version nahi aa rahi hai..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 19, 2008)

Mixed feeeeling....

Wat a life...


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 20, 2008)

Life Is SHittzzzz .... havin lotz of twist .. in my life... ! ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

life nowadays has lots of Pitfalls nd Hillclimbs !!!lol


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 20, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Life Is SHittzzzz .... havin lotz of twist .. in my life... ! ...



all those shitzzz will soooon vanish....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

Very happy.Completed preperation for tmrw's exam and isntalled vista x64!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 23, 2008)

bored.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

B.o.r.e.d


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

bOrEd


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 23, 2008)

Gears of war khelne ka maan kar raha hain


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2008)

Was out since morning trying to convince a G-F not to fall for me & what she has for me is mere infatuation. I succeded in it & we are back to being good friends.

Then had lunch in Mcdy, 2 McVeggie burgers & a colddrink....

Life is good, being single & ready to mingle rox.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

I wont part with my freedom 

Twisted feeling now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

leg fell into a hole in the footpath drain cover slab while walking.
I feel painful and pissed off.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^ Lol


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2008)

I forgot to pay my internet bill. Now its disconnected  

Opera mini


----------



## Chirag (Feb 23, 2008)

Lost frnds. Feels ****..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 23, 2008)

Feeling loads pain in hands and legs.... Wanna go out but can't walk due to these fractures.,.. Life sux


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

well atleast ur here


----------



## narangz (Feb 23, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Feeling loads pain in hands and legs.... Wanna go out but can't walk due to these fractures.,.. Life sux



Get well soon!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 24, 2008)

am in project pressure... 

Tomo review


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

viruses ruined ma day
now my turn


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2008)

C.A.L.M.
2 days holidays and only 4 out of 21 chaps left to be leaned for sst


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

Confused. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80918


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2008)

very happy 
thank you Lucky_star 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80918


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanna destroy something beautiful..


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

destroy ur PSP 

alas back after one day exile


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 25, 2008)

Today i have an exam at 10:30 am.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

^^and I have an exam at 11:45 AM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2008)

im on an exam now. and examiner too is me


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

> Dancing alone again
> again the rain falling
> only the scent of you remains
> to dance with me
> ...


resurrected


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

pensive


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2008)

confused...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
jaye to jaye kaha...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

slllleeeeeppppyyyyy*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif
good nite


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi goodmorning buddies
A very happy 29th Feb, and a happy budget day too


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

My Felling:-
29th Feb.. hmmm aaj kiska birthday hoga..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> My Felling:-
> 29th Feb.. hmmm aaj kiska birthday hoga..



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=762488#post762488


my felling: *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## narangz (Feb 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> My Felling:-
> 29th Feb.. hmmm aaj kiska birthday hoga..





Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=762488#post762488
> 
> 
> my felling: *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif



abhe saare fe*ll*ing kyo ho? gir rahe ho kya? or do you mean f*ee*ling


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> abhe saare fe*ll*ing kyo ho? gir rahe ho kya? or do you mean f*ee*ling


 
feeling


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> abhe saare fe*ll*ing kyo ho? gir rahe ho kya? or do you mean f*ee*ling



haha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif 
woh mein zara neend mein hoon....  isi liye... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif lol


----------



## narangz (Feb 29, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> haha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif
> woh mein zara neend mein hoon....  isi liye... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif lol



Oye, you lazy bum. Har waqt sote rehte ho. Jaago Mohan Pyaare Jaago


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Lagta hai mujhe uske uper paani dal na hi paraja. 
are panni nahi aya raha chalo vomiting hi dal du.
ye lo *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31.gif
Wait sometime to see me vomiting..

Kukru Ku *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/52.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/52.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/52.gif

lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Lagta hai mujhe uske uper paani dal na hi paraja.
> are panni nahi aya raha chalo vomiting hi dal du.
> ye lo *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31.gif
> Wait sometime to see me vomiting..
> ...



abey khamosh! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 29, 2008)

just want to say that Boys dont cry


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

^Ye kya ho raha hain.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> abey khamosh! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif


 
Kammosh Smilies me apna photo lagaya hai kya...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Kammosh Smilies me apna photo lagaya hai kya...



  are tu apani shakal nahi pehchan paya???   

my feeling: Bhelpuri khane ka mann kar raha hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> are tu apani shakal nahi pehchan paya???


 
Nahi pura desh se email aya ki ye tera sundar sakal hai.
Anyways leave this topic.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Nahi pura desh se email aya ki ye tera sundar sakal hai.
> Anyways leave this topic.



are dil pe mat le yaar 
okay 

main wwf smackdown 2 khel ne ko chala...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Undertaker, Kane ko hara kar aana.
lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ lol "Kane" ko *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif dho dala....
-----------------------------------
very happy*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif
good old days..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81760
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ So am I because of that thread. And I also played those games today......
Thanx Rockstar.....


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

damn.. i haven't met my Ex GF since a week  (the one who i rejected )


----------



## Chirag (Mar 5, 2008)

Sleepy...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

Lazy.. its "Chutti Day" today...
No college.. 

I am able to walk now.. 
No space in hard-disc so cant install and play games...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 6, 2008)

just like a woman ..... its feeling


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

> *Weather* for *Kochi, Kerala
> 32°C
> **Cloudy*
> Wind: SW at 19 km/h
> Humidity: 52%


source:kochi temperature -google

This is definitely wrong!I am sweating with heat  
may be humidity will be  1000% what a heat!better to pack  up and go to ootty or munnar 

​


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

Excited,exams going to finish tmrw.
Got assassins creed,some HD movies,total fun in the upcoming holidays!!WOOT!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

Lotta to study... ghrrr.. No time..

Aur ye Qwerty aur Aditya IRC channel pe aake baar baar realize karate hai How less I know compared to them...

Wel.... Gotta go nd study..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

Exams over!!!!!!!!I feel like the king of the world(OSO)


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 8, 2008)

Boards on so studies on swing.................
Wish to gt into some engg coll soon!


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

m scared of parent teacher meeting on 12.
*today.ninemsn.com.au/img/070827_perfect_art.jpgi


----------



## narangz (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ LMAO  

What happened at P-T Meeting?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

wwwoooohooo
Ubuntu installed,configured and customized.
happpyyyyyy


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

ding ding ding


----------



## ilugd (Mar 8, 2008)

vlc on debian crashes with compiz fusion. Frustrated.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

sad  and missing....


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

ilugd said:


> vlc on debian crashes with compiz fusion. Frustrated.


*set the video output to X11*, it wont crash

*Step by step
*
1) go to settings > preferences
2) check advanced options at the bottom right
3) expand "video" > click on "output modules"
4) Now in the right pane select "X11 Video Output" for dropdown selection named "Video Output Module"


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

irresponsible,irritable as always,questioning any insanity found.guess I have to leave fanboys who provokes


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> irresponsible,irritable as always,questioning any insanity found.guess I have to leave fanboys who provokes


its the devil inside us that must be hold in before it reciprocate wildly 

Human is the most evil kind ATM

Just a thought, watch *Amelie* movie, you will feel a lot better and happy


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

^HAHA!will try  IIRC,it is a french movie,right?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Exams over.
Yahoo!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^HAHA!will try  IIRC,it is a french movie,right?


yup


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

KOOOOOOlllllllllll


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif Party cancel ho gayi..... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Very happy,ubuntu running like makkhan!!!!


----------



## narangz (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ Makhann doesn't run


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Makhann doesn't run


LOL!!i mean its running veryyyyy smooth on my quad


----------



## vish786 (Mar 9, 2008)

so much of work to do on sundays too... on comp from morning, visited here for small break 

break over.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gifwaiting for someone..... woh log nahi aaye....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif koi bhi aawaz hoti hai to aisa lagta hai aa gaye...describe karna mushkil hai.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

bittersweet


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 10, 2008)

Am in hurry to reach college...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Relaxing on soft music. 
Googling around & a glass of tropicana.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 10, 2008)

Gals are dumb. My frnd told some gal I made a porno movie using her pic and well she believed it..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Happy again!!got Assassins's Creed.YAy!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Going for a reinstall.
Backing up data while chatting.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gifagain waiting for someone........ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif
woh ladki hai kaha......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

get stoned



Chirag said:


> Gals are dumb. My frnd told some gal I made a porno movie using her pic and well she believed it..


rofl


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gifagain waiting for someone........ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif
> woh ladki hai kaha......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


ek bat toh pukka hai............She is on Earth......


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 10, 2008)

Very happy and sad...
Happy cause I got my BCA 3rd sem result an I ranked 1st among boys...

Sad cause my best friend missed top-spot in University merit list by 4 marks, and she was crying there all d time and I could'nt do anything for her.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Happy,got my net working again on ubutnu!yeah


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

Eagerly waiting for playing COD4.......with anyone.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

curious to try fedora!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 11, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## faraaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Happy...got confirmation letter for my job in Amsterdam!


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

congrats


----------



## faraaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^Congrats


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Happy...got confirmation letter for my job in Amsterdam!



congrats


----------



## Chirag (Mar 11, 2008)

Tensed that I would get a GOOD job or not.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Happy...got confirmation letter for my job in Amsterdam!


congrats ..
please tell us details....


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Happy...got confirmation letter for my job in Amsterdam!



Congratulations.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

2 more papers to go..........


----------



## faraaz (Mar 11, 2008)

@narangz, rockstar11, adi007: Thanks very much you guys!

Well, as for more details...the company is called Florimex and it is one of the biggest trading companies for floricultural products within Europe. If all works out, I'll be working in their supply chain management division, which is the primary area of interest for me in my MBA also.

And furthermore to give a bit of background, the reason for concentrating on the floricultural industry is that we have our family business in the area (we're actually the biggest company in Asia in this industry...just google Tanflora), so getting this internship means I will be getting some very valuable experience which I can use once I get back to India eventually.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

> With only one word
> You took the ice out of the air again
> And put the heat back in the sun again
> With only one word
> ...


----------



## eggman (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got exams tomorow, and There's no light in The Hostel!!
Not to tell I've not studied anything before hand, and Now dependent on Candles!!!

How Am I Feeling?
*P!SSED*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ ohhh..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif
Candle Light Study...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

@eggman : How can u post if there is no electricity ?  LOL


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ Cellphone, I guess


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

^^
i guess lappy
me??happy,going to install KDE on ubuntu 2nite


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ Yaar do you ever leave your desktop? You seem to be happy only with the computer...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Yaar do you ever leave your desktop? You seem to be happy only with the computer...


Kya karu.Exams got over on 7th.Holidays till 17th
yea i leave my desktop when i go to play cricket(3-4hs),and for sleeping and bathing.
What else shud  i do??
You people listen songs and watch moviz on music systems DVD players etc but i do all that on my PC.Thats y it seems that i never leave my comp


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You people listen songs and watch moviz on music systems DVD players etc but i do all that on my PC.Thats y it seems that i never leave my comp



+1 

missing...... 
maeri yaad woh yaad woh aaeri............


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^What has happened to you? Ishq hua?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ kya mujhe pyaar hai??? kaisa khumaar hai???


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

Oops.... Tu to gya re....


----------



## adi007 (Mar 11, 2008)

today my internals marks were given...
Physics 17/20
maths 12/20
and Electronics 5/20 

This is the situation of boy who scored 85% in the last sem...and the boy who once topped the whole college....
Everyone in the class were shocked.....

But the main thing is i'm not feeling sad or depressed....earlier when i used to get 1 or 2 marks less then i would be totally sad....but now.....
Am i gone crazy....

And BTW what i feel is the more the marks of you the less will be there to get selected in campus...
So campus selection is indirectly proportional to the marks secured...
why i feel like this is coz i have seen several toppers not getting selected...

But i have to study real hard for next internals coz in order to write the main exam the eligibility is 25/50 ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gifYawn!..... good night.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

@adi007

obviously company look out for hungry minds not the dumb cramming mind


----------



## founderofthiswebsite (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys sound like a bunch of bored nerds...so am I! Welcome to the club!!!

Peace out,
C.K.

(new here btw)


----------



## Chirag (Mar 12, 2008)

@adi007 - Me too was shocked seeing my internals in ITGS.

13/20. Last term I topped the school but this time don't know what went wrong. I was so sure of my answers. But anyways ain't feeling sad jst like you.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 12, 2008)

^^where is 13/20 and where is 5/20....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Math papers 6 arrears  No mind to study


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

In severe pain,got badly hurt during playing cricket!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2008)

adi007 said:


> today my internals marks were given...
> Physics 17/20
> maths 12/20
> and Electronics 5/20
> ...


Aaja beta, Welcome to Engg. 
In my class evy1 used to top in school. But abhi sabki lagi padi hai.. 
And yea dont care about the internals marks.. I used to get in the range of 4/30 and 7/30.. who cares..


----------



## adi007 (Mar 12, 2008)

We are not afflicted to VTU
There will be 2 internals --20+20=40 marks
one quiz=5,assignment=5 marks
total=50 marks
out of 50 we have to score 25 in order to get eligible for annual exam...
Now the the marks we secured out of 50 is directly added...
The annual exam which will be conducted for 100 marks will be reduced to 50 marks...
so 50 of internals +half of the annual exam=our total marks...
so internals is more important than annual exam..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 12, 2008)

wch collg bhai..collg hai ya tabela..


----------



## adi007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Aaja beta, Welcome to Engg.
> In my class evy1 used to top in school. But abhi sabki lagi padi hai..
> And yea dont care about the internals marks.. I used to get in the range of 4/30 and 7/30.. who cares..


which college,branch and sem...



amd64_man2005 said:


> wch collg bhai..collg hai ya tabela..


Malnad College of Engineering,an autonomous college in hassan,Karnataka..
If i see the person who had given the autonomy to this college ,i will .........


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2008)

4th sem, DJ Sanghvi, Mumbai.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 12, 2008)

23 hours of Guild Wars later...I am SLEEPY!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Chilled out with my frnds.
Now installing Xp & Fedora 8.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Math papers 6 arrears  No mind to study


are you serious....?
Which course,branch and sem..?


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> wch collg bhai..collg hai ya tabela..


lol


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

adi007 said:


> are you serious....?
> Which course,branch and sem..?


no ,parallel.
engg course not completed.batch 1997-2001 ECE,college karunya Engg,koimbattoor. 
arrear exams starting on april 23.
old syllabus we have(1993).6 Math papers and O.R(Resource Management or operation research) .I know,our course was real tough with useless craps added to the syllabus,what2do?wht2do?w2do?w2.... 
I think new kids got easy syllabus?how many math paperS?4 or 5?
I am too *old* to *study* all these craps


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> wch collg bhai..collg hai ya tabela..





 happy and sad


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Just one more paper to go , It is on 14th march (Maths)


----------



## narangz (Mar 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> no ,parallel.
> engg course not completed.batch 1997-2001 ECE,college karunya Engg,koimbattoor.
> arrear exams starting on april 23.
> old syllabus we have(1993).6 Math papers and O.R(Resource Management or operation research) .I know,our course was real tough with useless craps added to the syllabus,what2do?wht2do?w2do?w2....
> ...



Even MCA has Maths & O.R(Operations Research)

And yeah it's not easier now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2008)

sad  
angry


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^ ohhh..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif
> Candle Light Study...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


Yup.Thats what I did!!!


The Conqueror said:


> @eggman : How can u post if there is no electricity ?  LOL



Laptop bhaiya.........

Today there's light
But I don't know anything about tomorrow's exam And I'm leaving it!!
How I am feeling??

*ANTI-PISSED*


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

crucified


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

bad!its raining for past 2 days


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

Tired & sleepy.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

*Tomorrow is THE LAST PAPER *- Maths 
I am fully prepared for it 
@eggman :
Why do u call me bhaiyaa ? am i bigger than u ?  LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> *Tomorrow is THE LAST PAPER *- Maths
> I am fully prepared for it
> @eggman :
> Why do u call me bhaiyaa ? am i bigger than u ?  LOL


Bigger??LOL
The word more appropriate would be older.
Me??Tensed
Kal result hai.Ill get severe thrashing from dad.
Tensed and scared


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Yeah I am sleepy right now so.. aur maine suna ki tere papers acchee gaye ?
AFAIK u have worked harder than last time so why worry 
my result is on 19th  march.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Yeah I am sleepy right now so.. aur maine suna ki tere papers acchee gaye ?
> AFAIK u have worked harder than last time so why worry
> my result is on 19th  march.......


Dunno.I am regreting now coz i shud have studied from the beginning of the session.Studying just in the final terms doesnt help u
In 10th ill try n be regular


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ "Uska main REASON hai comp..." this must be ur mother telling u.
and AFAIK tu school mein irregular bhi hai shayad ye karan ho ki tu padh nahi saka...buddy if u wanna study seriously, then be at comp. less time coz u cannot study later 10th std which is an imp year


----------



## Chirag (Mar 13, 2008)

Friday - 2 physics, 2 business, 2 maths...Hate itt


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> *Even MCA has Maths* & O.R(Operations Research)
> 
> And yeah it's not easier now



Are you doing MCA?
I am a BCA student.. need lots of advice.. 
m totally lost.. people are confusing me.. "Do MBA..No no Do MCA..."  ahh.// Its confusing.


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dunno.I am regreting now coz i shud have studied from the beginning of the session.Studying just in the final terms doesnt help u
> In 10th ill try n be regular


lol me 2 same case. 
i started to study for my Eng and Hindi xams the day bfore.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

^LOL ...lekin eng mein toh sirf literature yaad karna padta hai baki sab to own se hi likhna padta hai 

btw I am ready to go to my maths exam which will start in 3hrs........
How am i Felling : EXCITED


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

sardi hein,baarish hein,khar mein baithe rehne ka man kar raha hein


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2008)

i wish that this sty sh1t i've got on my eye would go away.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 14, 2008)

People suck, frnds suck, everyone sucks. Hate this world..


----------



## narangz (Mar 14, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Are you doing MCA?
> I am a BCA student.. need lots of advice..
> m totally lost.. people are confusing me.. "Do MBA..No no Do MCA..."  ahh.// Its confusing.



Yeah I am MCA... As you said you're doing BCA so I guess its upto you what you want to do. If you've interest in computing field then MCA is the way to go if you want to be in Marketing field or want to manage your own business then go ahead with MBA. 

Forget what people are saying. Do what you want to...

May I know why people are telling you to do MBA?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^What happened yaar..


Chirag said:


> everyone sucks. Hate this world..


i hope i m not part of this everyone...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Pissed
Got my result


----------



## Chirag (Mar 14, 2008)

Business presentation - Ain't prepared
Maths test - whole portion (book not opened)

[Bangs his head on wall and dies]


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

MERI EXAM HO GAYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
 YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
How i am feeling : Extremely Happy  
@sunny : Kitne % aaye ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

@conqueror-dont ask!


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

@The Conqueror,
Sunny ki % mere jitni hogi.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> sardi hein,baarish hein,khar mein baithe rehne ka man kar raha hein



huh baarish ?? kaha pe ho rahi hai????  lucky man



Chirag said:


> People suck, frnds suck, everyone sucks. Hate this world..


aisa kya hua bhai??? 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Pissed
> Got my result



ummeed se dugna mila kya??? 



hullap said:


> @The Conqueror,
> Sunny ki % mere jitni hogi.



kitne honge??? 


my feelings..... sad.... happy... missing....


----------



## faraaz (Mar 14, 2008)

Just had case study interview today with McKinsey...WTF! Got raped sooo badly... 

Is a good thing I have a job offer already...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ummeed se dugna mila kya???


Colgate nahi khareeda result mila hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 14, 2008)

Angry


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

@hullap : What % DID you get ?

Installing Orange Box.....Feeling very happy and nice.


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

@The Conqueror
aise chize public me nahi batai jaati


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

hullap said:


> @The Conqueror
> aise chize public me nahi batai jaati


----------



## Chirag (Mar 15, 2008)

Going Home today... Gonna eat chicken after months..


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 15, 2008)

Bored


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Bored


me 2 

Im angry too
skool starting day after or should i say 2moro


----------



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2008)

confused 
my site is having lot's of Unique visitors but no comments ...
my site is first in some keywords even then no comments on my blog..
i think i have to be more active in my blog....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^sansani khabar post karo!  otherwise ppl will just watch and GO 
I can help u? - start a vi$ta review,compare Gnome and Kde,compare ubuntu vs fedora vs suse  goes on!
while programming section is just watch and go type,imho


----------



## New (Mar 16, 2008)

sad


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^I have read ur other post.think about me!I was a drop out of 97-2001 batch BE ECE  still writing arrear exams  be courageous!


----------



## New (Mar 16, 2008)

Off Topiclease check your PM
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^sansani khabar post karo!  otherwise ppl will just watch and GO
> I can help u? - start a vi$ta review,compare Gnome and Kde,compare ubuntu vs fedora vs suse  goes on!
> while programming section is just watch and go type,imho



Are iski baat mat sun. Tumhare mind ko terrorise kar dega.

My feelings: as always serious, mysteriously serious


----------



## Chirag (Mar 16, 2008)

Sister slapped me.. It wasn't my fault. Still I feel sad.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

Ache bache badon ki baton ka bura nahin mante beta. Chalo chup ho jao


----------



## narangz (Mar 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^sansani khabar post karo!  otherwise ppl will just watch and GO
> I can help u? - start a vi$ta review,compare Gnome and Kde,compare ubuntu vs fedora vs suse  goes on!
> while programming section is just watch and go type,imho



Haha  Prakash sir is right  You'll get comments & flames in comments too


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

after my brother cheated in UrT


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

tiresome after day long work


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am surprised to find seeds of some tree(donno what it is!) in a pouch came with new clothings brought.
outside the pouch,it is written plant these seeds stop global warming,prevent green house etc.how many will hear and care for such fundas ?  haha!


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 18, 2008)

I am feeling hot, this is just march....


----------



## narangz (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Same here


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 18, 2008)

Good Morning...


----------



## Chirag (Mar 18, 2008)

Naruto Rocks!


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

WTF 





> *Weather* for *New Delhi, Delhi India*
> Add to iGoogle*www.google.com/images/addplus.gif
> *36°C*
> *Haze*
> ...



​


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2008)

sad


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> sad


Kyun aisa kya huya?


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^I have read ur other post.think about me!I was a drop out of 97-2001 batch BE ECE  still writing arrear exams  be courageous!


praka123, i am sorry to ask this, but how is it possible to take arrear exams still?? Isn't there a limit like 12 semesters or so (max, with normal being 8)??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2008)

^bharathiar university(old syllabus) allows this!
~snipped


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

I am from Nagercoil myself (my father from Tirunalveli), moved to chennai in 1995. My father has no scent of Tirunalveli "culture" of cutting anyone who comes in your way with extreme violence thankfully and I am no part of it  And I remember vaguely these incidents. Of course I wish you all the very best!  you can do it  he he


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 24, 2008)

Feeling bored... Woke up just 10 minutes ago, Read the latest chapter in Naruto Manga... The story is becoming draggy.. Missed college today again... will sleep early in night from today...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2008)

sad  Today was the first day in 9th std and we were shuffled like anything  My friends and I are seperated   I will make new friends also but this is NOT GOOD


----------



## narangz (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> sad  Today was the first day in 9th std and we were shuffled like anything  My friends and I are seperated   I will make new friends also but this is NOT GOOD


Hota hai.mere saath bhi hua tha adn holy sh1t!we are shuffled now in 10th too!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Yeah, yeh hota hai lekin iss bar shuffling was CRAP CRAP CRAP.....


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Yeah, yeh hota hai lekin iss bar shuffling was CRAP CRAP CRAP.....


sahi kaha.....bani banayi dosti bigaadti hai reshuffling......


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> sad  Today was the first day in 9th std and we were shuffled like anything  My friends and I are seperated   I will make new friends also but this is NOT GOOD



hahahaha kiddos 




_


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Life fckin' sucks.....


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah life is pretty good now...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kyun aisa kya huya?


bahot prob hai..... zindagi kaisi hai pehli haye... kabhi yeh hasaye kabhi ye rulaye....


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

^Ekdum sach.
But still if we lead life in a + attitude, success will be ours.


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

Chear up ppl. Dont be sad


always be like this smiley


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 26, 2008)

Scared... Its Rang-Panchami and everyone is playin with colors out there... I hav a Holi-Color-Phobia....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

seriously....




*HAPPY!!*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2008)

sleepy....Zzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Chirag (Apr 3, 2008)

Me too sleepy. M off..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

feelings outburst!
brain hdd is full


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> Chear up ppl. Dont be sad
> 
> 
> always be like this smiley



Means hamesha apne daant bahar nikal ke rakho even if u are sad. Aur har roj brush karna na bhulen.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

compiling gentoo GNU/Linux from stage3 chrooting via sysrescuecd(gentoo based)


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

from clarity to confusion


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 4, 2008)

Feeeeling hungry....... 


Waiting for dosas.... amma in kitchen putting dosas...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 4, 2008)

Heyy Ganeshkumar e-mail me some.I am a Dosa Fanatic. 

Want to go on a date,but no date.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2008)

hungry..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Heyy Ganeshkumar e-mail me some.I am a Dosa Fanatic.
> 
> Want to go on a date,but no date.



Recvd my maill.... Gaurav??? 
chk d attchment i zipped it!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> hungry..


Subeh Subeh toh har ek ko Bhookh lagti hai.......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2008)

sleepy... bahot neend aa rahi hai.... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz bye guys..


----------



## coolbuddy (Apr 7, 2008)

feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...


feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...


feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...feelings...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Recvd my maill.... Gaurav???
> chk d attchment i zipped it!



It was really tasty.
Thanks for it.
Give my regards to ur amma.  


Feeling like dancing...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy 

I am back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2008)

^^ welcome back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2008)

bored.....


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 9, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> bored.....



yea


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

high


----------



## shantanu (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ when are you not high  lol

_____________________________________
Sent from my Computer


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

when he is low d'oh  


_


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

Chillled


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2008)

Bored


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2008)

cool *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2008)

High


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 10, 2008)

Right now i m realy pissed off by the education system..

I am not good at PCM but a 'friend ' of mine who knows nothing abt pcs apart frm 'orkut' claims tht he is gonna be the next soft developer.
He is good at pcm...so bound to get a good rank in engg exams. So while i had CSC in 10th 12th doing well in the subject.. He had Economics.. n even cant figure out wht www stands for..

So while he gets CSC in some esteemed insti I am bound to fail...why is life so unfair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^^^
every dog can now become a software developer... dont worry...

very few make a mark 

It doesnt mean if you get a CSE or IT degree you will automatically be capable of Software Superpowers... NO Nope

Go and Read Stephen Hawking's "7 Habits of Highly Effective People"
Try to change whats in your circle of influence rather than cribbing and whining about whats beyond your circle of influence.

If you think that getting CSE in some esteemed insti is oh so desirable start working on your PCM.. then you are effectively changing the situation instead of whining like a baby...


DAMN I feel OLD 


_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

sad 

Awaarapan, banjarapan, ek khala hai seene mein...
Har dam par pal, bechaini hai, kaun bala hai seene mein.......


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

silent


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

sleeeepy


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 11, 2008)

crap!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

funny mood


----------



## Chirag (Apr 11, 2008)

Reached hostel.. Frustrated, Sad, Half Dead..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 11, 2008)

Having Exams. And this is what I feel: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGH! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE. THIS IS TOO MUCH! HOW CAN THEY EXPECT US TO STUDY THIS CRAP! I CAN'T EVEN UNDERSTAND IT. I'M JUST A 21 YEAR OLD KID. THERE IS A LIMIT TO WHAT I CAN BEAR. THIS IS TORTURE I TELL YOU. TORTURE!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2008)

Power cut


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

yucky.....got up late and now sitting at home


----------



## hullap (Apr 12, 2008)

Neutral


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

Very happy.......Demonoid is back......

Plz..No more discussion on it here.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

feeling evil  

 *img395.imageshack.us/img395/4783/666postsug7.jpg

_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ haha lol congrats


----------



## hullap (Apr 12, 2008)

angry at myself
broke my glasses


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rocking !!!
Chatted with a close friend & now am humming to tunes at home.
"We Will Rock You"


----------



## maddy_35420 (Apr 13, 2008)

feeling love! .. guys love's a pain in a pleasure's disguise!
never believe in.."true love is tat which never changes"!.. 
it does change!...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 13, 2008)

^From your talk,i am reminded of my friend was also telling about his love life today.
He said "First time I am feeling it's true Love".
He experienced first Kiss of his life.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

refreshed


----------



## eggman (Apr 13, 2008)

No water in toilet .and I gotta SH!T urgent :X


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Chirag (Apr 13, 2008)

Sleepy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gifscared.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 14, 2008)

Frustated..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bored...


----------



## hullap (Apr 14, 2008)

Angry


----------



## Chirag (Apr 14, 2008)

Sad, Angry... Burdensome..Missing home..


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2008)

Gaurav_Indian is back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sad


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Sad



lagta hai mere yahan aane se sad ho gaya hai. kuch nahi hota main wapas gayab ho jaata hu.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> lagta hai mere yahan aane se sad ho gaya hai. kuch nahi hota main wapas gayab ho jaata hu.



no


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

eggman said:


> No water in toilet .and I gotta SH!T urgent :X



Agar dobara aisi situation aaye then use Punjab Kesri.



Rockstar11 said:


> no



ladki ka chakkar babu bhaiyaa ladki ka chakkar bahut kharab hota hai insaan apna pm box full kar deta hai.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

ROFL

Great to see you back gaurav_indian.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome back @gourav_indian  (BTW,ur avatar is a mirror image of urs????  )


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Angry


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

^Chill maar rocky. 

Chilling with 7UP


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

^ haan ek 7up aane de *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
chilling with radio mirchi 98.3 fm*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif
Dr. Love *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2008)

huh!!im alive .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> huh!!im alive .



hmmmmmm


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohh rocky in love.
Great.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Ohh rocky in love.
> Great.


bechari ladki


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nuke this forum.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

baichain... 

beach pe jaane ko dil kar raha hai..... waha kuch sukoon milega......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> baichain...
> 
> beach pe jaane ko dil kar raha hai..... waha kuch sukoon milega......



kyu ghar ka toilet kharab hai kya?  koi friend ke yahan chala jaa tujhe sukoon toh mil jayega beach pe par jo log wahan ghumne jaate hai unka kya hoga


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> kyu ghar ka toilet kharab hai kya?  koi friend ke yahan chala jaa tujhe sukoon toh mil jayega beach pe par jo log wahan ghumne jaate hai unka kya hoga



tu nahi samjhe ga....  roj parle G khaya kar....

ye garmi mein ghar mein kaha se sukoon milega? 
beach pe mast thandi hawa khane gaya tha... 
tere jaisa AC to humare paas nahi hai na... 


aaj dataone ko kya ho gaya hai ?


----------



## narangz (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL 
I am happy to see gaurav again


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2008)

pI$$ed off!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

yaaaaaaahhoooooooo Dataone chal pada  lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> yaaaaaaahhoooooooo Dataone chal pada  lol



sh** yaar(kyu chal para) ab thinkdigit pe spamming karega poori raat.


----------



## legolas (Apr 17, 2008)

confused and helpless  . more *here*


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

aniyo


----------



## Chirag (Apr 17, 2008)

My two frnds got what I wanted since 2 years without even hardly trying. Frustrated.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

^^wat ?


----------



## Chirag (Apr 17, 2008)

Scholarship.. I feel worthless.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

^^bad but you learned one more lesson from life


----------



## Chirag (Apr 17, 2008)

It jst ain't fair. They got into best school for free. Darn it.. I am not even feeling happy for them. Feels so frustrated..


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2008)

I am very very very excited as I am going for the first IPL match tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> I am very very very excited as I am going for the first IPL match tomorrow.


same here!!
I need some games  (vegas 2  and creed)!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ Oye there ghar toh creed ki dvd aayi thi na?? 

btw i am feeling good , creed is superb game


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Active


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

Sleepy and I've to do lots & lots of HW.........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2008)

Good Morning Digit


----------



## eggman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultra excited to go to the game!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Sleepy and I've to do lots & lots of HW.........


isliye kehta hu chutti mat mar, already out of station ja chuka tha tu iss month me....and AFAIK u do ur homework in school itself ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 18, 2008)

hehehe *laughing at school kids and homework* 



_


----------



## Pat (Apr 18, 2008)

eggman said:


> Ultra excited to go to the game!!



How much did the ticket cost ? I hope you have a nice time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Oye there ghar toh creed ki dvd aayi thi na??
> 
> btw i am feeling good , creed is superb game


arre yaar,ek .rar file missing tha


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bored


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

WOOOOOOTTTT!!!
iPhone coming on Sunday!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying to learn the basics of C# with the help of Zeeshan, so that I can know what are elements, classes etc in WPF.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> isliye kehta hu chutti mat mar, already out of station ja chuka tha tu iss month me....and AFAIK u do ur homework in school itself ?


Yeah, I do HW in school before the teacher enters the class.

Like if I get a HW today, I'll do that HW tomorrow in the school......


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ Risky job


----------



## Chirag (Apr 18, 2008)

You all seem so happy.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2008)

bored


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

Chirag said:


> You all seem so happy.


dukhi mat ho ,hota hai,everyone faces sad (in fact awful) times in his life.
U gotta move on with it


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> dukhi mat ho ,hota hai,everyone faces sad (in fact awful) times in his life.
> U gotta move on with it


ok sunny dada ji


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> ok sunny dada ji


Gaurav uncle aap har jaga apni  naak kyu ghusaate ho?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Gaurav uncle aap har jaga apni  naak kyu ghusaate ho?



dada jee aisi baat mat karo mujhe uncle kah ke sharminda mat karo


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 18, 2008)

Abe Guarav tera naya avatar to Rehri ka aadha hissa lagta hai 
Adha hissa lagana bhul gaya kya


----------



## adi007 (Apr 18, 2008)

very angry


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> dada jee aisi baat mat karo mujhe uncle kah ke sharminda mat karo



Baalak yeh sab moh maya(animation software) hai
Uncle baalak ek samaan
BTW maccullum  pawning bangaluru bowlers.136!!!!!!


----------



## adi007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Really angry now... 
Some people will always try to show that they are some prominent person and everybody must follow them...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Really angry now...
> Some people will always try to show that they are some prominent person and everybody must follow them...



hmmmm


----------



## adi007 (Apr 18, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> hmmmm


hey gaurav i am not talking about you....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> hey gaurav i am not talking about you....



i know main toh uska naam pooch raha hu jo tujhe tension de raha hai


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Really angry now...
> Some people will always try to show that they are some prominent person and everybody must follow them...


dont get attached with petty things, it binds the one to grow as a good person


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

Havin dinner,waitin for iphone.
hey,seetafal is delicious
BTW max pe wo makaan.com waali ad badhiya hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Hanuman Jayanti To All!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Same to you rockstar11.
I am going out to get a new pair of jeans.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2008)

sleepy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif

@Sunny1211993
Tera Iphone aa gaya kya??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

wide awakeee 

@rockstar
yes and he is having a tough time with it 


_


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> wide awakeee
> 
> @rockstar
> yes and he is having a tough time with it
> ...


How do u know that?
waise yeh sunny ke stomach mein keeda hai sab ko batata phirta hai aur nazar lag jaati hai


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
just take a look at the apple thread 


_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> sleepy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif
> 
> @Sunny1211993
> Tera Iphone aa gaya kya??


haan aa gaya ,kal raat ko.configure bhi kar liya.mast hai!



DigitalDude said:


> wide awakeee
> 
> @rockstar
> yes and he is having a tough time with it
> ...



No more tourbles now dude.Everything working fine as it should be

BTW kalway 10.5.2 DL kar raha hu,Mac OSX bhi try karke dekhta hu
Bored of ubuntu and vista.Waiting for hardy and experimenting with hackintosh


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
saw 


_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2008)

@ Sunny1211993
congrats...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> @ Sunny1211993
> congrats...


thankj
Life ijje hard!
morning se iPhone se joojh raha tha.matha maar maar ke raat ko 10.30 baje net chala hi liya


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2008)

^^


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

Punjab ki toh tagdi dhunai ho rahi hai!!Rajasthan on extreme rampage!!
Bowlers getting some stick.

Cooool,
 posting from my iPhone.net working very fast!


----------



## vivekrules (Apr 21, 2008)

Geting F**** BORED..... LIFE S***** ND LOVE F******


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
but your siggy is opposite 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

^^/^^lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Geting F**** BORED..... LIFE S***** ND LOVE F******





DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> but your siggy is opposite
> 
> 
> _



lol


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2008)

feels am old !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> feels am old !



You are just sweet 29.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

@praka123
get some exercise (stretching to relieve stress and pain), healthy body and mind.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> @praka123
> get some exercise (stretching to relieve stress and pain), healthy body and mind.


And give ubuntu some break.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Angry


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hot & sweating a lot.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Happy



abey tu posting kar raha hai ya maje le raha hai  6 hours pehle angry ab happy  ki majak laya hoya salla consistency naam ki koi cheez nahi hai  kam se kam ek expression 1 din tak toh hold rakho  lagta hai kacha khiladi hai


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Abey guest aa rakhe they. Ab chalege tabhi happy hu.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Abey guest aa rakhe they. Ab chalege tabhi happy hu.


mujhe bhi guest nahi pasand


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Happy





gaurav_indian said:


> abey tu posting kar raha hai ya maje le raha hai  6 hours pehle angry ab happy  ki majak laya hoya salla consistency naam ki koi cheez nahi hai  kam se kam ek expression 1 din tak toh hold rakho  lagta hai kacha khiladi hai





Third Eye said:


> Abey guest aa rakhe they. Ab chalege tabhi happy hu.





gaurav_indian said:


> mujhe bhi guest nahi pasand




   

@ gaurav_indian
Guest bhagwan ka rup hota hai...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

^^Bhagwan kam shaitan jyada hota hai...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^ hehe  lol jiske jaise naseeb...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 24, 2008)

Bored


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2008)

angry and excited. 
Angry coz mom thrashed my yesterday and exited coz im Dling 3 games!!
and ubuntu 8.04 too


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm.

feeling hot hot hot! summers stink.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif
humne dekha bhoot!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> humne dekha bhoot!


 
mirror ? 

_


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

feeling hot hot hot...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> hmm.
> 
> feeling hot hot hot! summers stink.





DigitalDude said:


> summer stink*s*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haan jaise main toh overcoat pehen ke baitha hu


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> mirror ?
> 
> _



no,
Aaj Tak news channel


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^
lol call it as Aaj Tak Masala Channel 

btw I'm very very tired after driving in a WTF traffic (for chennai ppl >> tnagar panagal park in the evening  )

_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy that YOU KNOW WHO is back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Happy that YOU KNOW WHO is back



 lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2008)

sleepy.......... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

just wake up half n hour before


----------



## Cool G5 (May 2, 2008)

Alone at home & am Enjoying


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

Waiting for my ironman the game DVD


----------



## eggman (May 2, 2008)

Let Down and Hanging Around


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

Wanna see Ironman. Got a 4/5 in many papers.


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2008)

Tired came from school


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

bored........


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 2, 2008)

Feeling this forum is dooomed..So many useless crap threads..(Including this...) 
Anyway if everyone is enjoying it..What can I say...
I dont miss this place anymore now though..Its boring..


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

I don't feel anything.
(Just saw equilibrium again  )


----------



## vivekrules (May 2, 2008)

LIfe SUckzzz !!! . thinkin to do sucide.. hm.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

Pissed off!!!
installed mac osx (hackintosh),worked well but fugged up my win partition.let me tell u mac osx sux big time.Installed win again then ubutnu.I feel like a 60 year old uncle!!
have been dealing with this sh1t for 4 hours. 
now everything is done just need t install win drivers.ubuntu rox in this department,U dont have to preserve driver cds for centuries coz it automatically detects ur hardware unlike windows sh1tty cr@p.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Tomorrow's my computer architecture university exam, and I'm sitting here at 11 PM with my gamepad, levelling up my archmage in MapleStory. I havent studied much, hope to pass. So i guess I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2008)

godbo lodbo jeetbo re!!
hehe Delhi Daredevils won!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2008)

Bored...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

sad
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

^^^^ isko punch karne ka bahut mann kar raha hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

^^^ mujhe bhi isko *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gifpunch lagane ka bahot man kar raha hai.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

mujhe ye dono ko kick karne ka man kar raha hai 8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> mujhe ye dono ko kick karne ka man kar raha hai 8)



araam karo uncle araam karo is age mein kya toh uthoge kya kick maroge.
hum bachon ko aapas mein larne do.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> araam karo uncle araam karo is age mein kya toh uthoge kya kick maroge.
> hum bachon ko aapas mein larne do.



arey!mein to koi boodha nahi hoon!  
Ufff...ye balakon ke saath rah kar mein sach much boodha ho jaoonga!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

^^ lol
chalo bye gud nite gaurav uncle *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
sleepy.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

Assuming that the is an English-only forum,we must keep the decorum of the forum and continue the conversation in English.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

bwah


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

feels like forcefully changing every other's computer to Linux ! 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
hehe
There is nothing forceful coz linux us soo cool!


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

Caressing the marble and stone
Love that was special for one
The waste in the fever and heat
How I wish you were here with me now

Body that curls in and dies
Heart shares the awful daylight
Warm like a dog round your feet
How I wish you were here with me now

Hangman looks round as he waits
Cord stretched tight then it breaks
Someday we will die in your dreams
How I wish you were here with me now


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
arrey Jit uncle itna bore kyu karte ho?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

^^
bacche tumhari samajh se bahar hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> Caressing the marble and stone
> Love that was special for one
> The waste in the fever and heat
> How I wish you were here with me now
> ...



haan meri itni badi badi feelings nahi hoti isliye samajh nahi sakta


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> haan meri itni badi badi feelings nahi hoti isliye samajh nahi sakta


it has a drak gothic feel to it, and see how beautiful the lines are without any uber geek language


----------



## gunda_26 (May 3, 2008)

i want to loot a bank


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

gunda_26 said:


> i want to loot a bank



gundon se aur expect bhi kya kar sakte hai


----------



## CadCrazy (May 3, 2008)

gunda_26 said:


> i want to loot a bank



Abe yeh chor dakuon ka forum nahin hai. Yeh mere jaise sharif Genuine software use karne walo ke liye banaya gaya hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe yeh *chor dakuon(cadcrazy)* ka forum nahin hai. Yeh mere jaise *sharif gunday* aur Genuine software use karne walo ke liye banaya gaya hai


----------



## CadCrazy (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


>


Ghor aapman.Namurad balak tujhe mere krodh se koe nahin bacha sakta


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> gundon se aur expect bhi kya kar sakte hai





CadCrazy said:


> Abe yeh chor dakuon ka forum nahin hai. Yeh mere jaise sharif Genuine software use karne walo ke liye banaya gaya hai





gaurav_indian said:


>




 haha


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ghor aapman.Ab mujhe mere krodh se koe nahin bacha sakta


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

Spamming should be avoided and  limited smilies should be used to keep the forum pollution free.
This is a kind request from a responsible forum member.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Bhaiyon khul ke spamming karo mods ko main dekh lunga
> -- By very disrespected member sunny singh bintaa


Ok.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
As I already mentioned,avoid  smilies!
And please respect other members or I would have to report you.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> As I already mentioned,use as many smilies as you can,maja aata hai yummeee


----------



## CadCrazy (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


>





gaurav_indian said:


>



Bahut Dant dikha raha hai. Aisa na ho ki yeh dant hi na rahe


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian reported.No further crap will be tolerated .


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> gaurav_indian reported.No further crap will be tolerated .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

At last i was able to put an end to the menace of this spamming bot called gaurav_indian!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> At last i was able to put an end to the menace of this spamming bot called gaurav_indian!



Look who is talking.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

^^
whats wrong with me talking?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> whats wrong with me talking?



Nothing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

Feeling sleepy,system will shut down in 10 mins


----------



## hellknight (May 4, 2008)

Damn it! I just hacked a file called SystemVersion.plist in my working hackintosh (which was working flawlessly) to just show my name in version number e.g. 10.5.2 :-> Hellknight's 10.5.2. Now OS X's every application is saying that it is not compatible with this version. I feel like killing myself..


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Feeling sleepy,system will shut down in 10 mins



Your computer also needs some rest.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Damn it! I just hacked a file called SystemVersion.plist in my working hackintosh (which was working flawlessly) to just show my name in version number e.g. 10.5.2 :-> Hellknight's 10.5.2. Now OS X's every application is saying that it is not compatible with this version. I feel like killing myself..


lol..

saturated


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2008)

hungry


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

Managed to get my internet conn work on linux............On the top of the world now..


----------



## DigitalDude (May 10, 2008)

scared!! 

surgery coming wednesday 


_


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2008)

happy, but a bit skeptical...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

Whats wrong with you DigitalDude? What surgery, when, and where?

Ontopic, I feel sleepy, but there's a double drop event in MapleStory at 00:30 to 02:30 hrs. I'm wiling away time playing Titan Quest...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> scared!!
> 
> surgery coming wednesday
> 
> ...



surgery?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 10, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> scared!!
> 
> surgery coming wednesday
> 
> ...



Abe tujhe kya bimari ho gayi


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Whats wrong with you DigitalDude? What surgery, when, and where?





Rockstar11 said:


> surgery?





CadCrazy said:


> Abe tujhe kya bimari ho gayi


 
a follow up surgery to the first one I had in 2006.. a problem in spine  no mood to type all those details.. 

_


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> a follow up surgery to the first one I had in 2006.. a problem in spinal cord  no mood to type all those details..


doctor tera bhala kare, hope u recover soon


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@digitaldude:Hope everything will be fine


----------



## Chirag (May 11, 2008)

Fak fak fak fak


----------



## vivekrules (May 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> a follow up surgery to the first one I had in 2006.. a problem in spine  no mood to type all those details..
> 
> _


 

GET WELL SOON ! .... 

Waitin 4 my result to come out !! .. 
hope it ill good !.... GUYZ PRAY 4 ME !!!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

lightning few days back(or power problem?) = 2 hdds I have -both failed(failing) !  luckily both under warranty .

Definitely,it is the curse from M$ boys in this forum ...pss...I-e -meow?


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> GET WELL SOON ! ....
> 
> Waitin 4 my result to come out !! ..
> hope it ill good !.... GUYZ PRAY 4 ME !!!!!


Hope u get a good result


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (May 13, 2008)

i am so confused these days[]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

Bloody bored.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> lightning few days back(or power problem?) = 2 hdds I have -both failed(failing) !  luckily both under warranty .
> 
> Definitely,it is the curse from M$ boys in this forum ...pss...I-e -meow?



LOL yahan to sudhar jao



Pathik said:


> Bloody bored.



Bore bhi ho rahe ho aur khoon bhi nikal raha hai


----------



## Third Eye (May 13, 2008)

@CadCrazy: Are you gaurav_indian brother? Usko bhi hindi likhne ka bahut shaunk hain.


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2008)

Damn serial bomb blast in Jaipur now


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

Bored!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @CadCrazy: Are you gaurav_indian brother? Usko bhi hindi likhne ka bahut shaunk hain.



gaurav_indian mera chela hai
Munna aur Circuit wali Jodi hai hamari


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2008)

Its raining heavily here in Delhi.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

Abe mausam ka hal kisne pucha hai. Post ur feelings 
Vaise yahan bhi barish ho rahi hai.Par main udas hun


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

Dhobi ban gaya hun, washing my cloths, shoes...everything for packing up


----------



## fun2sh (May 14, 2008)

eggman ko hua hai chicken pox. and tomorrow i will hav to sit in same room with him for the internals. ab mere ko eggman aur uska chicken se Kaun bachaega? 

ye sab tere paapo ki saja hai eggman.


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe mausam ka hal kisne pucha hai. Post ur feelings
> Vaise yahan bhi barish ho rahi hai.Par main udas hun



Abe main bata raha hu ki baarish ho rahi hain aur mujhe acha lag raha hain.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Abe main bata raha hu ki baarish ho rahi hain aur mujhe acha lag raha hain.



O really. par main to udas ho jata hun kyonki meri jhopadi se pani tapakane lagta hai


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> gaurav_indian mera chela hai
> Munna aur Circuit wali Jodi hai hamari


Tum dono pandhra saal pehle Kumbh mele mein bichad gaye do bhaiyan he naa?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

@fun2sh-mujhe bhi chiken pox ho raha hai


----------



## fun2sh (May 14, 2008)

^^to is forum par mat aa nahi to sab ko chicken pox ho jaega


----------



## The Conqueror (May 14, 2008)

^^ lol


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 14, 2008)

Exam from 17th...Maths... Kuch padhai nahi kii... I am sure in this 4th Sem m gonna fail in 2 subjects (Maths and Enviroment Awareness  )...
Tension me huu yaarooo

(This is my 1st post after 2-3 weeks.... hehe  )


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2008)

Why do I have to wait for 5 mins b4 any page in this forum opens?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Tum dono pandhra saal pehle Kumbh mele mein bichad gaye do bhaiyan he naa?



Han Bhai par tumhe kaise pata chala. Tum mahan ho yaar



Sunny1211993 said:


> @fun2sh-mujhe bhi chiken pox ho raha hai



Mujhe Chick Pox ho gaya hai


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2008)

Chicken pox has already affected the forum.. See the red color everywhere.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 14, 2008)

^^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (May 14, 2008)

Jumping with joy...
We won


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

i was frustrated when i opened this thread but am now at peace seeing the above posts lolz.......


----------



## CadCrazy (May 15, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> i was frustrated when i opened this thread but am now at peace seeing the above posts lolz.......



Mera aashirvad hamesha tumhare saatha hai


----------



## narangz (May 15, 2008)

ROFL after seeing this thread


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

^^^kya hua??constipation??


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 24, 2008)

^^^  life mein bahot tension chal raha hai....


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2008)

Navratna tel lagao tension se chutkaara pao.


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

want to start a social group -"Digit drunkards association:


----------



## eggman (May 24, 2008)

Feeling Sleepy!!!


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Bored... As usual..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

Feeling Scared thinking of tomorrow's entrance examination !


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

I feel like crying and running wild through the jungles...i want to run away from eeryone..


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^why so serious ?
u cant actually run away until u are totally free.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

Missed IIT by a whisker..


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^k thats sad but...
*www.imgx.org/files/17627_idnly/ecad897ad16410_full.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

still,it would have been better this way....


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^then u got 2 choices
either get into another college or prepare for next year IIT more enthusiastically overcoming ur shortcomings.
time will heal everything


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

@amd: well,still you can get in some better colleges na? REC?

Getting K810i today evening 7PM  
Price: Rs10600/-  
^I hope the dealer gave me a very good price?right?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

@praka123 - You won't get PC suite for Linux 

I am excited to play cricket in the evening.


----------



## Pathik (May 30, 2008)

Amd abhi kya karega? Aieee results out?? Nit? Good luck btw


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

kya karunga..jaha tha waha rahunga..well..dunno what these IIT...guys with better marks getiing lesser ranks and sum guys nt getting ranks at all..screw them...i will hopefully gt a gud rank in aieee..but...i after this..dnt wanna leave..


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

AIEEE too has reservation funda, i hav seen a guy whos ranked in 1lac getting EnT in NIT,Surathkal...lol

you never know how life plays on u 

And dont be sad there are more having same fate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

LOL..thats y i dont want to leave kolkata..sitting back at home and chilling is the best one can do.. 

and i cant carry myself out in sumwhere like trichy,or warrangal, or surathkal..even kurukshetra??.. :O


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 5, 2008)

wooooooow Baarish ki pehli pehli bunde.....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

well,here I am getting cold   ,raining outside.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

i am bored like hell. i want to see her.  i m the most disturbed soul on the earth


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)

I am very very very pissed on College net admin    
That son0famother has banned rapidshare.com in out college!!!!
What the fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk???

Seems like my life has come to a halt!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

^^still u are not in a bad situation. i m very depressed and $hit. i m the most saddest soul alive now.


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont love girls as much as I love RS................so yeah I'm in a worse situtaion !!!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

lol. i want to go to school but its still time. re-opening at 12th June


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


>



kya hua???


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Life sucks


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

Cursing BSNL @$%^$*%


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 14, 2008)

Aaj mausam bada baiman hai.... aanewala koi toofaan hai.....


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

Kahan mar gaya tha ye thread.........6 dino se kisi ko koi emotions/feelings nahi aaye kya??.......


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

Too much to do. Uff...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2008)

Never felt better. Gotta do something BIG in life.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sad Happy Angry Mad Shocked Freaked-Out Surprised


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

omgwtfbbq moment
i woke up from sleep too early today...lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 20, 2008)

digit forum boring lag raha hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif
sab kaha chale gaye??? kuch fun nahi raha....... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

^^CadCrazy bhi gayab hai aj kal. 
Is thread ko Cadcrazy & Gaurav jaise logon ki zarurat hai.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah we miss Gaurav Indian 

Where the hell is he ?


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

I reckon he hasn't visited the forum after that eggman incident.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kahan mar gaya tha ye thread.........6 dino se kisi ko koi emotions/feelings nahi aaye kya??.......


Abe tere jaiso ko dekh ke jo thori bahut feelings bachi han woh bhi khatam ho jayegi.

Koe Ladki yahan ho to mere andar kai parkar ki feelings paida ho jayengi


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

just someone provoked me of thinking about bill gates,the menace of the 20 and 21st century  very angry.gonna take a photostat of him soon to keep under.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> omgwtfbbq moment
> i woke up from sleep too early today...lol



Tujhe computer on karne ke liye kisne bola tha



narangz said:


> ^^CadCrazy bhi gayab hai aj kal.
> Is thread ko Cadcrazy & Gaurav jaise logon ki zarurat hai.


  Hume to loot liya milke husan walon ne --------------


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Hume to loot liya milke husan walon ne --------------



Bhai mujhe pata hai aap dil de chuke sanam ko


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Gana tan ih vi changa hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 23, 2008)

bored....


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

Life....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

shifting slowly from here(TD forums) to there


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel like i'm gonna loose someone!


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

BEAT THAT


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2008)

Feeling P!SSED.......................everyone is a selfish human being..............no one is your friend!!!!....:X


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 24, 2008)

eggman said:


> Feeling P!SSED.......................everyone is a selfish human being..............no one is your friend!!!!....:X


cool down, it happens


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> cool down, it happens


I know. But still, the more I try to help them the more they take(most of them) me for granted!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2008)

^^you expect while giving in...lolz ;p

*sneeze* common cold bhi kitni indifferent hoti hai *sneeze again*


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> shifting slowly from here(TD forums) to there



to where ?  TE ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^no , ubuntuforums


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^no , ubuntuforums


WHAT ? 

Wow, It so happens that even I wanted to move there a few months back.

But nothing can beat a place where you feel AT HOME, meaning IN INDIA.

Otherwise, UF and LinuxForums.org are great places to hang around.

VideoLAN forums were another place I actually HAD some respect. I am actually a mod there. But hell, nobody to talk to, very few online and no swearing allowed meant that I need to be as professional as possible.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

it is a waste of time for me ,defending M$ fanboys.


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

^^Lol! Since when did you start defending them ?  Btw, I dont think you should go away..Bas dont get provoked easily..thats it! 

I have an idea..We will make a thread in Chit-Chat to vent out our frustration-anger against MS and make it strictly for anti-MS folks..

Something similar to this thread..
For Eg title would be: Post your Anti-MS feelings ?  

What say ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^go on boy! I will be the happiest person


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

^^Alright..So I will prepare a nice SOP (Statement of Purpose) for the thread so that we dont get questioned by the mods.Will do so soon..Cheers


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^waiting.....


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Lol! Since when did you start defending them ?  Btw, I dont think you should go away..Bas dont get provoked easily..thats it!
> 
> I have an idea..We will make a thread in Chit-Chat to vent out our frustration-anger against MS and make it strictly for anti-MS folks..
> 
> ...


 
No need to create new thread as it will be locked. I take out my frustration against MS herehttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=20


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> No need to create new thread as it will be locked.



Let me try once though..The purpose of doing it is good and beneficial to the forum! So lets see


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^yeah go on @pat


----------



## narangz (Jun 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> No need to create new thread as it will be locked. I take out my frustration against MS herehttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=20



Abhe mere sath panga?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

narangz said:


> Abhe mere sath panga?


 
Who the hell are you. What do you think you are MyCrowSoft sponsered moron/fudder ?? microsoft shareholder ??Don't entangle with me otherwise you face the hardship


----------



## narangz (Jun 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Who the hell are you. What do you think you are MyCrowSoft sponsered moron/fudder ?? microsoft shareholder ??Don't entangle with me otherwise you face the hardship


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

kya hua bhai


----------



## narangz (Jun 25, 2008)

I am shocked at your reply.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

Mirinda Jora ka Jhatka dheere se lage


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! abey crazy mere pyarey...why you are copying my words? 8)


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 26, 2008)

damn wisdom teeth and damn the wisdom they're bringing along grr


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> LOL! abey crazy mere pyarey...why you are copying my words? 8)


Khamosh Hum jahan khare ho jaye duniya wahin se shuru hoti hai 



praka123 said:


> 8)


Now this is spam. You'll face one complete day in misery


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Mirinda Jora ka Jhatka dheere se lage







CadCrazy said:


> Now this is spam. You'll face one complete day in misery



Abhe fir se?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Charged up


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Duracell?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Charged up



Pura charge ho gaya ya phir Sharir ka koe particular hissa/aang charge hua hai


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

my spex broke


----------



## Garbage (Jun 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> my spex broke


CONGRATULATIONS !!!  



hullap said:


> my spex broke


CONGRATULATIONS !!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

i broke only once


----------



## Garbage (Jun 26, 2008)

but I feels to Congo u twice !!


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

u feelS?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

need to earn more ...........................................


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ how much do you earn currently ?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

around be 1-2k a month (from my site's good for a kid )

but they are very less i need to buy the N82 for that i need around 10 k and i spend 1 - 2k in a month and saves nothing


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

krates said:


> around be 1-2k a month (from my site's good for a kid )
> 
> but they are very less i need to buy the N82 for that i need around 10 k and i spend 1 - 2k in a month and saves nothing



Oh I see..No pocket money ?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

no pocket money !!!

my mother will throw me out of the house if i ask her for pocket money 

that's the reason i make my pocket money myself


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

krates said:


> no pocket money !!!
> 
> my mother will throw me out of the house if i ask her for pocket money
> 
> that's the reason i make my pocket money myself



Good boy  Mehnat karte raho ek din mobile zaroor milega


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! This is a good thread.

I’m felling overwhelmed right now. Not having a driver in the house means that I often have to ferry other members of the house around to various parts of the city. This is having an impact on my writing. I’m frustrated.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

Arya tumne mere question ka answer nahin diya


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

@Aayush- Find someone who loves driving


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

long drive covered almost 200 kms...still awake though


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

Pat said:


> Let me try once though..The purpose of doing it is good and beneficial to the forum! So lets see


 
Abe tera thread to din ka suraj bhi na dekh paya. maine kya bola tha tujhe


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Arya tumne mere question ka answer nahin diya


Which one? I haven’t read any posts in this thread…


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> long drive covered almost 200 kms...still awake though


 
Kya kisi ke ghar mein GNU/Linux install karne ja raha hai.Home delivery


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ ROFL


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Which one? I haven’t read any posts in this thread…


 
 how to connect to net through mobile GPRS using data cable in leopard.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Kya kisi ke ghar mein GNU/Linux install karne ja raha hai.Home delivery


No!a property deal.you know I have to give $$$s to get papers move from one desk to another.
yeah ,I dont left the chance!  I "evangelized" few staff who are *winblow$* aware about the advantages of *GNU/Linux*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> how to connect to net through mobile GPRS using data cable in leopard.


Works like a charm over Bluetooth. I never tried the data cable option, if it exists. All Macs come with Bluetooth. There’s absolutely no point in using a data cable.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Had tried it once in Tiger. You need some script. Better use Bluetooth. Its just PnP.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, well, he’s using a hackint0sh right now. This is just one of the many disadvantages.

He’s ordered a MacBook Pro now though.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually bluetooth dongles work well too.
BTW, Arya whats with your sudden fascination with this thread?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, nothing. I just saw it mentioned somewhere and decided to pay it a visit. I noticed that it’s onto its thirtieth page now and no one is fighting, so there must be something special.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe tera thread to din ka suraj bhi na dekh paya. maine kya bola tha tujhe



Abbe din ka suraj to dekh liya..Raat ka chaand nahi dekh paya


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 27, 2008)

Must try hard to get into Amdocs tomorrow...


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

^^Ahaa..Amdocs is a good company and pays well! So all the best buddy


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2008)

Good Luck Dude. My cousin bro got into Amdocs last year. Will start service in a month.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

he feels


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, well, he’s using a hackint0sh right now. This is just one of the many disadvantages.
> 
> *He’s ordered a MacBook Pro now though.*



Whom you are talking about.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, sorry. It’s cooldudie3.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, sorry. It’s cooldudie3.



Na sorry magne ki baat na hai . 
There must be some way to get it working through data cable. Any reference/source where i can search


----------



## Chirag (Jun 27, 2008)

Shld I give 2 boards (12th) and be safe or give international board and be unsure about my admission in India. Hmph.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Wow! This is a good thread.




thanks..


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

arey yaar is thread ko close karo aur naya banayo


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Ahaa..Amdocs is a good company and pays well! So all the best buddy


i hear its blacklisted


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ Blacklisted by ??


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

Has a feeling that thinkdigit will be peaceful for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 27, 2008)

Cleared amdocs apti (considering me a elex student it was tuf), I was the only elex guy who cleared the apti, cleared tech interview and hr.....2moros the results...wish me luck guyssssss


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

^^If you cleared the apti and tech/hr interviews, you are definitely in. Get ready to move to pune. Congrats


----------



## krazzy (Jun 27, 2008)

Frustrated. Because of $hitty GPRS speeds. Curse you Airtel! Curse Youuuu!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

I got my first real six-string....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif

*c.imagehost.org/t/0614/27062008067.jpg

Finally! I got a Electric Guitar - Fender Squier Affinity Strat, black color and I love it! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif

right now im playing guitar through PC with Creative Audigy Platinum EX sound card and Logitech Z-5500 Digital Speakers. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

^great dude.how much for?playing direct or have a processor?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^
thanks... 
11k for guitar..
playing direct Line in with creative Audigy external Drive. 
*c.imagehost.org/t/0196/audigy_ex_drive.jpg
*c.imagehost.org/0318/drive-front.jpg
*www.digit-life.com/articles/audigyplatinumex/index.html


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

I did not get selected in Amdocs ...but now infosys and mahindra and mahindra are coming...lets c how it goes there


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

cool.try downloading demo of the native instruments guitar rig and enjoy the show


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ hmm.. ok downloading.............. 
thanks..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats Rockstar11.

Feeling lonely...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

@Cool G5
thanks..


----------



## narangz (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Congrats man (or kid)


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> I got my first real six-string....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif
> 
> *c.imagehost.org/t/0614/27062008067.jpg
> 
> ...



COngrats


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Good luck for Infy and M&M.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

@Pathik

thnx


----------



## narangz (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Good luck man


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 28, 2008)

Sad Praka ko ban kar diya


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I did not get selected in Amdocs ...but now infosys and mahindra and mahindra are coming...lets c how it goes there


 

good  luck 

@CadCrazy - why is he banned?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Sad Praka ko ban kar diya






@
narangz
Kenshin

thanks guys...


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2008)

Feeling HORNY!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 28, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^
> thanks...
> 11k for guitar..
> playing direct Line in with creative Audigy external Drive.
> ...


cool, but dude get a proccy,
if u wanna play somewhere u srsly shold invest in one
digitech ones rock IMO


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> Feeling HORNY!!!


WTF! Go watch some egg p0rn!


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I did not get selected in Amdocs ...but now infosys and mahindra and mahindra are coming...lets c how it goes there


no problemo, life is as easy as it gets 



Pathik said:


> WTF! Go watch some egg p0rn!


thats classified


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2008)

Feeling Funny over funnier comments on my stupid post #925


----------



## hullap (Jun 30, 2008)

loling at my post count


> Total Posts
> 666


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2008)

Feel like robbing the nearest Apple store


----------



## hullap (Jun 30, 2008)

kyu, kya ho gaya tujhe ^


hmm i get it, when u bought it, they robbed you


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2008)

Got blasted for no reason. Blasted him back. Feels good.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2008)

I got into infosys hehe


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^congrats...u will have a chill time


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2008)

Great. But aint you going for MS?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 1, 2008)

No MS, will be giving my GATE in february.


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

Just ordered a touch-screen panel for my EEE PC from a reputed seller on ebay. Anxious


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2008)

happy 
aaj mausam bada baimaan hai... 
its raining....


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

Pat, link. BTW, me bored.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 11, 2008)

Got cold , sneezing from morning..


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Pat, link. BTW, me bored.



*cgi.ebay.de/7-SOLDERLESS-Touch-Pan...oryZ8101QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The page is in German but the item description is in English.


----------



## maddy_35420 (Jul 12, 2008)

frustrated.. feel lik bangin ma head somewhr!.. desp to achieve somethn!.. huh!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

say waht you watn !


----------



## kalpik (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

@T- 1337 b0y 

feelin sleepy, ciao.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

Nothing new. Bored as usual. Seeing Wall E


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

Just back after meeting some new friends..Had a nice,long discussion with them followed by dinner in an Indian restaurant


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2008)

still


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

*pixdaus.com/pics/gIHTjX11fAtd2YRfFP.jpg
cheer up lads


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

wants the old user id.else will continue with this id or some other


----------



## Chirag (Jul 13, 2008)

Hostel or Home ?!!?!?!?!?! Hmph.


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

:Yawn: Feeling tired & sleepy. Good night.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 14, 2008)

dimaag ki batti gul ho gayi hai...


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Abe tumhare dimag mein Mombati lagi hue hai


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2008)

moooooooooooooooooooh cuddcrazy 
yawn


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

empathy voip chat client rocks!I just voice chatted with relatives in USA  !

^yeah ,it is for *GNU/Linux*. I am on Debian Sid on pulseaudio setup


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Sleepy. Good night fellas.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

angermanagement said:


> wants the old user id.else will continue with this id or some other


  Yeh pyaar se bol rahe ho ya dhamki de rahe ho lol


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

mad, look at what this guy said


> by IndiaNets
> Hi friends,
> 
> I recently made an account on thinkdigit forum with the username Indianets.
> ...





> huh,thinkdigit,i was a member for quite a while but then i left it because i lost interest in the forums due to few arrogant members.
> btw im also member @ their compeitor forums ,i mean chip.in,visit the forums, its way better.





> Thanks for your suggestion
> 
> Nobody is there from DP, insures they are really crap
> Good Luck to them with their crappy talks.
> ...





> lmao! Maybe they already got 1M members so they don't need new ones





> But they will loose their magazine customers too, and their forum really seems like a warez and crack/serial/piracy forum. lol





> Most likely, this tells what they think right and what wrong to the mods of TD  TD mag is good anyway, few articles in each release got quality info. I buy it around every month though, i m not from india



I am really mad at what they said about thinkdigit forum. Though I can't blame IndiaNets for being banned for no reason... But his response wasn't very nice..
All these guys are mad! I wonder why they hate Thinkdigit so much!


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm too sad todayz my physics paper.............


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> dimaag ki batti gul ho gayi hai...


Mentos khaOO... Dimaag ki batti jalaOO


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^  lol

 NDTV Imagine is now available on Dish TV.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 22, 2008)

Feeling Shame on our RESPECTED MLAs !!


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread is dying.......People are getting unemotional.....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

I am bored. The extreme type.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would like to see two M$ trolls in the forum getting banned.peace will prevail ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

serious stuff


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I would like to see two M$ trolls in the forum getting banned.peace will prevail ...


Sometimes I feel that you think about Microsoft a lot more compared to Linux.... Jo jitni jisse nafrat karta hai, andar hi andar usse utna pyaar bhi........


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah praka will go to exile when MS drowns


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

its one of those weeks,when everything just suck too bad.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2008)

@T159 dude, I understand a bit of french and your signature is really hilarious.........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

P1$$ed off by exams!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 22, 2008)

@praka123
Linux rocks! I must be in a good mood! I love the !$@# linux!!
I'm happy I'm happy


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Feeling Shame on our RESPECTED MLAs !!



MPs sir 

Well actually every politician


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 23, 2008)

Very Happy.
Mera Fakeintosh phir se chalane laga


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

m in love ... may not get the gal i want


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> m in love ... may not get the gal i want


So now you have administrative privilege on her server lol


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

love is like a perennial grass, it comes in aridity out of nowhere


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 24, 2008)

"Love Ke Liye Saala Kuch Bhi Karega"


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 24, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> "Love Ke Liye Saala Kuch Bhi Karega"


 
Love ke liye jija bhi bahut kuch karega


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha Mera Linux (OpenSUSE 10.3) maine pehli baar dala (I'm a Linux n00b) aur saaley mein aisi problem aayi hai ki Nucleus  Kore ko bhi samajh mein nahin aa raha ki saala ho kya raha hai? Agar jaldi theek na hua to main to saali ko udaa daloonga...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ Go easy on the expletives buddy. Doesn't make for a good read.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2008)

Bored


----------



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy  atlast I got a bike which can cruise fine with me. - Bajaj Pulsar DTS-i 180cc .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 25, 2008)

^ congrats.............................


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Happy  atlast I got a bike which can cruise fine with me. - Bajaj Pulsar DTS-i 180cc .



Abe Motu ye bhi jayegi thore dino mein


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^hahaha mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh



Plasma_Snake said:


> Ha Ha Ha Mera Linux (OpenSUSE 10.3) maine pehli baar dala (I'm a Linux n00b) aur saaley mein aisi problem aayi hai ki Nucleus  Kore ko bhi samajh mein nahin aa raha ki saala ho kya raha hai? Agar jaldi theek na hua to main to saali ko udaa daloonga...


when u install linux then install it as if you care 

Honestly you need a lot more effort to appreciate it. Stick with windows or mac. They are more nubs friendly


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Ha Ha Ha Mera Linux (OpenSUSE 10.3) maine pehli baar dala (I'm a Linux n00b) aur saaley mein aisi problem aayi hai ki Nucleus  Kore ko bhi samajh mein nahin aa raha ki saala ho kya raha hai? Agar jaldi theek na hua to main to saali ko udaa daloonga...



Re Chora try Ubuntu/ mint. Easiest for new users. Nucles to pata ni kyon SuSe ka naam japta rehta hai.
Ghani garami maat dikha thora sabar kar


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Re Chora try Ubuntu/ mint. Easiest for new users. Nucles to pata ni kyon SuSe ka naam japta rehta hai.
> Ghani garami maat dikha thora sabar kar


A Chore try Ubuntu... Easiest for new users.. Nucleus toh bera na kyun Suse ka naam saari haana japta rahe seh....

Ghani garmi manna dikha, thoda sabar raakh,,,,,,

^^ This is how its spoken.....xD 

=-=-=-=-=-===================

Bored.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^hahaha mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
> 
> 
> when u install linux then install it as if you care
> ...





CadCrazy said:


> Re Chora try Ubuntu/ mint. Easiest for new users. Nucles to pata ni kyon SuSe ka naam japta rehta hai.
> Ghani garami maat dikha thora sabar kar



Chaudhary, K karoon Linux to karni hi padegi chahe ro k karoon ya has k. 2 mahine baad bhi to college wale iska satyanaas karayenge hi to main sochoon ki pehle hi seekh loon. Waise maine CBT Nuggets se Linux seekhni shooro kar di hai per jo meri 2 problems aa rahi hain woh CBT se bhi solve nahin ho sakti. One's Network setup problem and other is a Dual booting problem.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Pppppppppppppppppppppppp
Pppppppppppppppppppppppp
Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

afraid... If I screw up my 8:30 AM examination, I don't know what evil concequences lie ahead


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

You must be nervous, not afraid!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> You must be nervous, not afraid!


I am afraid that I will fall asleep before 10:01 am... thats when the exam ends...
I am trying hard to stay awake


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Panic Button!

I need to study two chapters in half an hour!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

wow! amazing skill


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

keep laughing...

I might panic slightly, but so far, I have never lost my cool...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeh to Engineering k students k liye aam baat hai. Mujhe to kayi baar Raat-Raat mein ek poori book padhni padi hai. Once I even had to give 2 exams consecutively, first of Maths and half an hour later of Web Designing.


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> A Chore try Ubuntu... Easiest for new users.. Nucleus toh bera na kyun Suse ka naam saari haana japta rahe seh....
> 
> Ghani garmi manna dikha, thoda sabar raakh,,,,,,
> 
> ...



Are you a Punjabi or Haryanvi? Your name is a typical Punjabi name.


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Panic Button!
> 
> I need to study two chapters in half an hour!



Panic Button ? You just need to use one button and its the one on your cabinet to shutdown your computer


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

fcuking rain means I have to cancel my trip with the pulsar


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not being me. The work environment here sux, I will be leaving this job soon then go back to either freelancing from Delhi or some other company. Just waiting for my bike to come here now.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

narangz said:


> Are you a Punjabi or Haryanvi? Your name is a typical Punjabi name.


Well, I'm from Delhi and a Jaat.........Not a Punjabi....

But I think I can speak Punjabi upto some extent, 3 of my Best Freinds are Sikhs......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> Panic Button ? You just need to use one button and its the one on your cabinet to shutdown your computer


Did I forget to tell you that I study using my comp and that my MP3 player was charging ? 

Anyway, I decided to take the risk and studied long and reached examination slightly late...

But hey, it went better than I expected and I am happy


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

Excited for the Mumbai Meetup.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

feelings are now around 105Kgs


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a crappy avatar!


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

^ that proves otherwise


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^
Did anybody ask you?Stop poking your nose here and there!


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

from rushlome comes mr Mint


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wohoo!!Have both 802.11g and 802.11n wireless netwoks in my home up and running!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Bored. Me. As usual.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^
Your siggy is great. I wish I could watch TDKI have it but pathetic print!


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I wish I could watch TDK*I** have it but pathetic print!*


WTF dude, its a movie to be seen in a Multiplex....Don't insult it by simply downloading and watching on your PC.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

MacExams going on ,so can't watch in theaters but will soon watch after exams get over.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> MacExams going on ,so can't watch in theaters but will soon watch after exams get over.


Every Mac is a PC.......

Jabh tere exams over honge toh wo utar bhi jaayegi threatre se.....


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Did anybody ask you?Stop poking your nose here and there!



i think that we have phreedom to post 


Cheer-Up laddies

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comiclollerthiscomicisjustsofunny.png


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Matt/interrobang.png
*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/bored_with_the_internet.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

happy together ;P


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

banning is a hobby for some moderator! when ppl here are openly discussing hackintosh ,they banned *praka123* for so called reasons as below  


> *You have been banned for the following reason:
> Refusing to learn from his mistakes : Continues to abuse (e.g.moron), provoke(e.g. micro$haft), and make highly inflammable religious comments.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never*


I dont find anything inflammable in the posts.mor!n is a banned word? M$haft is sooo bad to hear?  while imav and co can freely spam and troll everywhere ; true?
Now ,nobody here gonna support his unban do you?

Is this a school to learn? I think this particular MOD is so dedicated on his monitoring old members you know!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 27, 2008)

bored..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 28, 2008)

i want a nuclear war right now...........


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2008)

RaghuKL said:


> i want a nuclear war right now...........


Well, how can a 'nuclear' (small) fight be termed as a war??......

If you want to have a small fight, you can really have it with one of your friends.....


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hungry


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2008)

Hungry,poor,fed up,Alive!Wanna play DMC4 and GRID!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 4, 2008)

Incredibly bored. I wish I had something interesting to play with, like an iPod Touch, PSP, etc.


----------



## allthesethingsihavedone (Aug 5, 2008)

me so happy, running LAMP now.
Time for some garage work !
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2123380452_f6362e5b67_o.png


----------



## hullap (Aug 5, 2008)

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Matt/the-old-testicle-joke-switcheroo.png


----------



## hullap (Aug 10, 2008)

*www.flashasylum.com/db/files/Comics/Kris/have.png
Cyanide & Happiness @ Explosm.net
dont let this thread die ppl


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

Fu**ing bored.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy and not bored


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

^^
tujhe konsa bharat ratna mil gaya?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

^none. Just happy.  Now watching the brutal video of Freezing Moon by Mayhem on YouTube.


----------



## chicha (Aug 11, 2008)

well of mixed emotions.
   o


----------



## hullap (Aug 11, 2008)

^ wheres ?


----------



## k6153r (Aug 11, 2008)

don't know how i feel like now

Someone just called me a lunatic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

I got up after my afternoon nap. Feeling sleepy.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2008)

Trying hard to stay awake whole night, got train in morning


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 13, 2008)

feeling a hell lot of RETARDED  now!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Bored. Wat else.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

curious...

wondering why there's a thread about feelings on the forum...


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 14, 2008)

drained out and exhaausted


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

School sux.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 14, 2008)

Life sux more - but when it [life] gives ya lemons, then.... make some [long island] ice tea!!...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 14, 2008)

bored and sad . My job sucks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

Happy as we have many holidays.  Atlast a release from school for somedays at a stretch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bored. Bored. Bored.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 14, 2008)

Hungry!


----------



## R2K (Aug 14, 2008)

Tired and gloomy


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

Happy


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicballoonanimals1.png


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

Bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111one


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

sad, coz i have to leave mumbai and go to ranchi.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy as always


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Happy *as always*


Jhoothe 

Mere ko maalum hai ki tu kitna udaas tha kuch dinOO pehle.

And BTW when are you getting your name changed??

KPower Mania to Power Mania.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

^lol.


----------



## R2K (Aug 19, 2008)

feels bored and gloomy...... feels like visiting my family back in India... horribly alone here..

work...work...and more work....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Happy , content and not bored .


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Ready for Tomorrow's Exam


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ good luck officer


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Thank you 
BTW I am not an officer, i am a student studying in 9th std.(CBSE)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy coz my 8800GT OC'd well.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy coz we got holiday for two days in class.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^More happy the nyou coz we have Janmasthami break till 26th


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

happy *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## Chirag (Aug 25, 2008)

Screwd...


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 25, 2008)

Pissed offf wit work ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm feeling quite good with a little insanity


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png


----------



## eggman (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm feeling all fuzzy!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 25, 2008)

paranoia.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

Me bored for the first time in a while .


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 26, 2008)

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/1127/foodmapjc7.th.jpg

spamming continues.......


----------



## R2K (Aug 27, 2008)

lazy lazy lamha


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

Alive


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/82large.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

Khoon bhari maang to suna hai par khoon bhari aankhen.What's with you?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Khoon bhari maang to suna hai par khoon bhari aankhen.What's with you?



hey nOOb, whats up ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

Shaddap naab!Go play you stupid(mass effect,patapon) games!


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Khoon bhari maang to suna hai par khoon bhari aankhen.What's with you?


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bored* - my default feeling.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

^^
What bout da spamming plan mentioned in your siggy?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 27, 2008)

Sleepy


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Me feeling weird .



Sunny1211993 said:


> Shaddap naab!Go play you stupid(mass effect,patapon) games!



MassEffect is stupid but PataPon aint. You are stupid if you think PataPon is stupid .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

^^
I told you ,shaddap!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> I told you ,shaddap!



zOMG you so intelligent


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Me feeling weird .
> 
> MassEffect is stupid but PataPon aint. You are stupid if you think PataPon is stupid .





Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> I told you ,shaddap!





KPower Mania said:


> zOMG you so intelligent



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 27, 2008)

screw paranoia.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phirta hoon yahan vahan leke apne dil aur jaan..
Dhoonda saara jahan kya jaane voh hai kahan.. Gum shuda gum shuda......


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

^^
 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png ?????



KPower Mania said:


> lol


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/21large.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 28, 2008)

^^
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/49large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Tomorrow is Science MCQ 
Havent even opened the Lab Manual....


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/49large.png


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png



The Conqueror said:


> Tomorrow is Science MCQ
> Havent even opened the Lab Manual....


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png


I R IRONMAN ..hehe


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png


ok just read physics and chemistry , now need to do Bio..


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ok just read physics and chemistry , now need to do Bio..


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/14large.png = Lol, you'll study about girls in Biology.......


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/14large.png = Lol, you'll study about girls in Biology.......


in bio there is Microscope,Spyrogyra,bony fish coming for MCQ


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> in bio there is Microscope,Spyrogyra,bony fish coming for MCQ


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26large.png


----------



## eggman (Aug 28, 2008)

WAITING for Results..............scared, as usual.............

Bathroom is my second home now!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 28, 2008)

@Gagandeep,will ya stop spamming with those stupid extra-large sized smilies?
They look sooo very stupid.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Gagandeep,will ya stop spamming with those stupid extra-large sized smilies?
> They look sooo very stupid just like me.


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/32large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26large.png


Now I am Ready For Tomorrow's MCQ Exam


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 28, 2008)

Wtf !


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Now I am Ready For Tomorrow's MCQ Exam


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png



Sunny1211993 said:


> Wtf !


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Me feeling really bored this moment


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

Really?Kya baat hai!

Me watchin bachna ae haseeno


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 18, 2008)

Missing the Good Old Days......................


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sick......fever, cough and cold..still sickness does not stop me from headbanging


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol^
Really I am bored.


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 20, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

Thirsty but alive.


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png

Ahh......This thread is dead now-a-days...No one posts their feelings,


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

I am happy........gaming gets the highest priority now .


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 29, 2008)

I m fearing the CAT as it approaches on 16 nov..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

back from school............school is the worst place to be.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2008)

Having goose bumps about Bangalore.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 29, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

Bak fro skol, horrible exam, 1st I thought it waz only me, but it waz a horrible Q paper to be precise


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> back from school............school is the worst place to be.





comp@ddict said:


> Bak fro skol, horrible exam, 1st I thought it waz only me, but it waz a horrible Q paper to be precise




BTW...Its really boring since i have been waiting for my next project..Till then just sitting in front of comp and surfing...and here in ThinkDigit.... Thats headbanging...

So just going to watch American Pie : BETA House...
(P.S : I already watch all those American Pie episodes ,nice movie yet in comedy genre next to Scary Movie...and this one was the missed one.. But it ain't more...)


----------



## jasminecameron (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to say my feelings but you slept, so now i am not intrested to say my feelings.

------------------
Jasmine

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

^LOL


----------



## iChaitanya (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## shantanu (Oct 2, 2008)

my life's turning point... maybe i will sink down


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Exams Got Over And Enjoying Music


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

lazy


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 2, 2008)

lazy
bored


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm tired and angry, because my mom's shouting at me for not getting out of the comp. from 6 pm.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Bump???....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting up from my bed to study.
I don't want to study


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 8, 2008)

same here dont want to study.....feeling weak


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Having vacations........so just chilling.....happy........content....etc


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Me too.....relaxing..music...games..masti..girls...whatels?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Me too.....relaxing..music...games..masti.._*girls*_...whatels?


lol


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in my physics lecture now. Magnetics is very interesting.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

New girl here^^^(not u Paranj)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

No........she (i think its 'he' ) got banned .

I am bored now.  Thinking to play some games like FIFA09 or STALKER Clear Sky.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww...she-he got banned b'fore i got to noe him/her(wud prefer her lololololol)

I jus gotta play chess(my sis wants to play tht's y)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 10, 2008)

angry


----------



## Chirag (Oct 11, 2008)

The girl I liked just went in relation with someone else. lol,, srsly lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

Chirag said:


> The girl I liked just went in relation with someone else. lol,, srsly lol




Be like me, no interest in any of these petty girls ATM, jab achchi wali milegi, dil khud keh dega)


----------



## Chirag (Oct 11, 2008)

achi hi thi, pasand bhi karti thi.. i said no.. coz of reasons.. now with some other guy and i started liking her.. Funny.. I donno why I am feeling like laughing..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

^^IT happens...... Dont fall too much for guls...... they suck!! Beleive me..... I have been through it .


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 12, 2008)

How many?


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

Chirag said:


> The girl I liked just went in relation with someone else. lol,, srsly lol





comp@ddict said:


> Be like me, no interest in any of these petty girls ATM, jab achchi wali milegi, dil khud keh dega)





Chirag said:


> achi hi thi, pasand bhi karti thi.. i said no.. coz of reasons.. now with some other guy and i started liking her.. Funny.. I donno why I am feeling like laughing..





KPower Mania said:


> ^^IT happens...... Dont fall too much for guls...... they suck!! Beleive me..... I have been through it .


LOL......Kiddish infatuations.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

N00bs,falling for girls at this age.Get a life!

I R happy.Exam on Wednesday,almost prepared.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Lol if I wud have an exam on Wednesday.....I would read on Tuesday and still score more.........so the n00b here is YOU


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

Vaccations going on and beta you are in 8th or something and this is 10 th.Till 8th I used to do the same as you.
Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^i know dude .....just jokin'


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

^^When are your vacations ending? Mine on Tuesday. 
Wanna play UrT?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

No my vacations are ended. They ended on Friday .


----------



## Chirag (Oct 12, 2008)

@Sunny - Noobs not falling for a girl at this age. Get a life.  

@gagandeep - Yea know infatuations.. Sure I know how to control.. Otherwise I would have been crying rather than feeling funny. wooter.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @Sunny - Noobs not falling for a girl at this age. Get a life.


Fell for one but...you know yaar.It's all bullsh!t!I'm not good at these things.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Gauravs90 said:


> How many?



Me one



gagandeep said:


> LOL......Kiddish infatuations.......




There's nothing bad, u won't accept but u went through it too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
He too is 15 or 14 maybe.LOL!


----------



## Chirag (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea nothing bad if you fall for one.. If you can control then its fine, but if it affects your studies, other things in life well then.... nevermind.

Btw still I am finding it funny of her being in a relation.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> He too is 15 or 14 maybe.LOL!



Usse tera kya jaa raha hai yaar!!!!!


MOOD-Abhi ANGRY


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

Came back after a playing STALKER : Clear Sky..... feeling hungry.... waiting for the delivery of food..... then will goto sleep and then again SCHOOL  WTF.....I HATE SCHOOL.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Me too. Gotta go from tom.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hum Labon Se Keh Na Paaye, Unse Haal-E-Dil Kabhi Aur Woh Samjhe Nahin Ye Khamoshi Kya Cheez Hai.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Me too. Gotta go from tom.


Don't Worry!
Diwali Vacations r comin!


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Hum Labon Se Keh Na Paaye, Unse Haal-E-Dil Kabhi Aur Woh Samjhe Nahin Ye Khamoshi Kya Cheez Hai.....


Mat bhuliyega ye baat kabhi ki Khamoshi bhi hai bolti, magar wo baat alag hai kisi ko Khamoshi bolte huye kisi-ko sunayi nahi deti......

Looks like Rockstar is in Love.......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 14, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Me too. Gotta go from tom.



Already started


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

well i dont hate school,
i dont love it either,
i just like it


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Back from school......or shall i say back from hell .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2008)

School is good!But tomorrow I have my exam.Let's see what fate offers.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Good luck. BTW, you were playing UrT with us right now!!! 
Now that's a good thing. I hate those spectacled guys with their nosy noses buried deep in their text books. Not that I hate all spectacled guys . I love Billy and Stevie.

And sadly, in our school, we don't have a Diwali vacation, just 2-3 days of hols.

I hate biatchy History and biatchty History teachers


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Whaat? History is one of the most scoring subs......... you just need to mug up your text book before the day of exam and there is a high chance of getting full marks.... no extra preparations needed .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
10th me aa,pata chalega.Let's see how much you can mug up then.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Yeah I know that. Actually, I score a lot in History, but I really hate the subject.


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *you just need to mug up your text book before the day of exam*


thats the problem


----------



## kirangp (Oct 15, 2008)

sad cause I am missing India


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

Back from school..... its dad's b'day, so celebrations


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

I R 
I'm the new ****in class leader.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 15, 2008)

I never get Physics. Hmm. Failing.


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/21large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

But Physics is soo easy...(chem suks)


----------



## R2K (Oct 16, 2008)

chemistry sucks but maths f**ks


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

^^lolz...yess...

Hate it, but have to do it


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2008)

Maths is pretty interesting. .Though I never get it, still it is interesting..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

Feeling good


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

Wanted to install Mac OS X on my PC.After watching the keynote I don't feel like doing that.
10 minutes later-I still want to install Mac OS X on my PC.-Past

2 minutes later-No time gotta do maths.-Present

4 Hours later,Mac OS X is up and running on my PC-Future

Now some noob will come up and say that it is illegal,so here it is for them 'shaddap and fcuk off'.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

^^It's illegal !!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

'Shaddap and fcuk off'


----------



## escape7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm feeling tired


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

^^
Sleep then.

I R about to go to bed after setting up speech recogonition in Leapord.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Going to school......


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^best days


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^
I'll vouch for that 

_


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

School sux.....worst place. Anyways, back and tomorrow is Sunday.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Some awesome music from SH 3


----------



## R2K (Oct 18, 2008)

bored and alone.............


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

It's sort of strange isn't it?
We guys complain about goin to school, and those who've finished that stage wish they were back at it.....
socha hai.... ye tumne kya kabhi??


----------



## Chirag (Oct 19, 2008)

Got Digit 7th Anniversery Dual layer disc through post.. :\ Did not buy the magazine . Weird.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

Sundays are good.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, but Sundays, just like any other day, are just 24 hrs long


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> It's sort of strange isn't it?
> We guys complain about goin to school, and those who've finished that stage wish they were back at it.....
> socha hai.... ye tumne kya kabhi??



yeah............that means sometimes life just suck


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 1, 2008)

The Zu Mountain Saga
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZAvtBy00-w
rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

pantera ftw \m/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Nice.

Me back after a loooong BioShock session. Thinking to take a break off my PC lolz.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 1, 2008)

Internals from Monday


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 27, 2008)

aasma hai neela kyun
paani geela geela kyun
gol kyun hai zamee
silk mein hai narmi kyun
aag mein hai garmi kyun
do aur do paanch kyun nahi

ped ho gaye kam kyun
teen hain ye mausam kyun
chaand do kyun nahi
duniya mein hai junge kyun
behta laal rang kyun
sarhaden hain kyun har kahin

socha hai... ye tumne kya kabhi
socha hai... ki hain ye kya sabhi
socha nahi to socho abhi
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

^Practicing that song on guitar... gotta play it on 31st in school. OKish song IMO.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 27, 2008)

^ great..


----------



## Chirag (Dec 27, 2008)

Guitar via video tutorials or guitar via person? Hmmm.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

^^I am learning via a human tutor .


----------



## Chirag (Dec 27, 2008)

^^
Human tutoring is not possible for me till May.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------

